# News - PC Games Exklusiv: Ein Rekordversuch und die Deutsche Post



## Administrator (5. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,541582


----------



## Arsch123 (5. Januar 2007)

Oh jaaaaaaaaaa, das kenn ich nur zu gut!
Hab vor ca. 4 Jahren nen total zerfetzten Brief bekommen incl. beiliegender Entschuldigung der Post. Der Brief war zwar fürn A****, aber immerhin wurde er zugestellt. Eigentlich verdient die Post dafür Lob


----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2007)

bisher nur das obligatorische Paket mit dem "Oben *Pfeil*" Sticker drauf...wurde auf dem Kopf aus dem Postwagen geholt


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

Meistens kommen Sendungen an, auch wenn man sich mit der PLZ der Strassennummer vertut.
Die Post mag für Kunden so einiges tun, aber für die Mitarbeiter...

Mehrere Mitglieder aus meiner Familie/meinem Bekanntenkreis waren/sind bei der Post. Würde keinem empfehlen da noch hinzugehen. Event. ist es in anderen Bundesländern anders, aber was ich so mitbekomme, wie hoch der Druck auf die Zusteller ist, wie schlecht die Stimmung unter den Zustellern ist, wie gross die Touren Jahr für Jahr gemacht werden:

Wird von nem Programm berechnet, die Zusteller machen aber erst die Arbeit (sortieren usw.) und stecken dann erst die Karte ein...arbeiten also unentgeltlich, nur aufgrund des Druckes, die Tour nicht zu schaffen.

Schafft man sie nicht, darf man den Rest am nächsten Tag abarbeiten usw...

Machen nicht alle, aber viele.

Aufstiegschancen als Zusteller gibts nicht, ist einem die Zustellung zu viel geworden, ist ein Wechsel in den Innendenst äusserst schwer.

Was mich an der Post auch nervt:
Immer mehr Zweigstellen werden abgebaut, wie lang ich bitte fahren muss bis ich an einem Postamt/einer Postbank bin.


----------



## Hoge (5. Januar 2007)

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Weihnachtskarte aus Myanmar(Burma) erhalten, die in einem zerfetzten und wieder mühsam zusammengeklebten Umschlag steckte. (Zensur der Regierung sei dank). Auf jeden Fall hat sich der Postbote (österreichische Post - gilt das auch) persönlich bei mir für den Zustand der Karte entschuldigt, obwohl es nicht sein Fehler war.

Ich finde das sich auch die Post mal ein Lob verdient hat - denn vor Weihnachten haben die Jungs's uns Mädels einen Mörder-Job. DANKE

LG Hoge


----------



## LupusSBK (5. Januar 2007)

Toll. In Sachen Briefen sind sie vielleicht unschlagbar, aber der Rest ist unter aller Sau. Wenn ich dran denke, wie das Paketnetz vor und auch noch nach Weihnachten fast zusammenbrach. Muss man halt mal ein paar 1-Euro-Jobber für diese Zeit einstellen.
Für mich kriegt die Post daher nur eine 4 in Sachen Pünktlichkeit und Service.


----------



## shadovv (5. Januar 2007)

Ich versende zwar nur gelegentlich Pakte oder sonstiges mit der Post, aber ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Natürlich werden viele schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, aber das mit dem Böller im Briefkasten kann zumindest keiner der Post in die Schuhe schieben, sondern wohl eher irgendeinem böllerschwingenden Alkoholopfer


----------



## Nogger45 (5. Januar 2007)

Mal abgesehen von bis jetzt 3 verschollenen Pakteten und 2 Briefe die geöffnet und leer ankamen.. ( zwei mal ne 256 MB Speicherkarte für Oma und Opa) habe ich mal einen Brief bekommen der mehr Wasser als Papier enthielt. Entschuldigungen habe ich noch nie bekommen, ausser vom Briefträger der mir diesen Brief übergeben hat. Zum glück war es nur Werbung!

Ich benutze schon lange keine Post mehr! Pakete nur noch über andere Anbieter die viel günstiger sind! Ausnahme sind Postkarten.. da ist es mir meist egal ob die nun wirklich ankommen *lach*!

Apropo Post.. es ist fast 14:00 Uhr.. und die Post war immer noch nicht da! Ich meine gut.. es regnet aber ich weis das ich heute Post bekomme! *lach*

Hoffentlich Posten noch ein paar mehr !


----------



## Ray1992 (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bekam vor kurzem Post von meinem Cousin aus Hamburg. Das seltsame dabei war, dass irgendein grüner Schleim daran klebte, und nach Erbrochenem roch. Ich habe ihn dennoch überprüft und mir wurde klar, dass es einfach nur ein billiges Kiosk-Scherz-Produkt war. Beiliegend gab es ein Entschuldigungsschreiben in einer Plastiktüte, bei dem behauptet wurde, dass der Brief länger gebraucht habe, da der Briefkasten mit Erbrochenem gefüllt war.
Ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor lachen!  

Einen meiner Kumpel hat es härter getroffen. Es war grad *Halo*ween (er hat da Geburtstag). Zu der Zeit gibt es ebenfalls Böller zu kaufen. Das Geburtstagspaket seiner Großeltern erreichte ihn verbrandt und zerfetzt. Drin war ein Buch und 50 Euro. Der Nachbar seiner Großeltern hat das aber gesehen und sie zu einer Anklage überredet. Die Eltern der Kerle mussten Strafe zahlen (und die war höher als der Wert des Pakets und des Briefkastens zusammen!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

shadovv am 05.01.2007 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versende zwar nur gelegentlich Pakte oder sonstiges mit der Post, aber ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Natürlich werden viele schon andere Erfahrungen mit der Post gemacht haben, aber das mit dem Böller im Briefkasten kann zumindest keiner der Post in die Schuhe schieben



Richtig, das kann definitiv keiner! Aber eins kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen - hab früher mal als Nebenjob bei der Post gearbeitet: Schreibt niemals "Vorsicht Glas!" auf eure Pakete, das ist Geld- und Zeitverschwendung. Die Pakete werden hin und her geschmissen, egal was drauf steht. Hat mich selbst ziemlich geschockt, als ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Paulgilbert (5. Januar 2007)

Ich muss da grad mal lache. Im Nahen Osten brennt nun mal die Luft, selbst innerhalb der deutschen Grenzen. Zu denken gibt mir, dass diese zum Glück gescheiterte Briefbombe an Play Vanilla adressiert war. 

Wer ist so übel drauf, gerade so einem ambitionierten Projekt wie Play Vanilla zu sabotieren?


----------



## Artemis-Fowl (5. Januar 2007)

Also was ich schon so für Geschichten über die Post gehört habe... Man will es nicht glauben! So ein angebranntes Paket/Brief hatte ich allerdings noch nicht. Ich hatte zwar schon einen MP3-Player der zu Reklamation weg ging und bei nie ankam, aber sowas passiert ja glaube ich öfter mal.

Ich habe auch schon einmal (wieder eine Reklamationgeschichte) mit jemandem gesprochen, der wollte mir allen Ernstes weiß machen, dass das Paket (mit meinem neuen Mainboard) auf dem Weg von ich glaube Münster nach Recklinghausen verschut gegangen ist. Das kann man ja noch glauben, was eher unlogisch klang war, dass betreffende Peron nach langem Telefonieren mit der Post/DHL dann angeblich herausgefunden habe. Das Paket sein fehlgeleitet worden und läge jetzt in Wien...

Gut das er mir dann mein Geld zurück erstattet hat und ich also keinen Schaden bekommen hatte.

*Ich muss sagen, die Geschichten die man mit der Post erlebt sind fast so gut wie Erlebnisse bei der Bahn!*


----------



## Mashine (5. Januar 2007)

Von solchen Sendungen war ich bisher verschont. Aber mein Briefkasten wurde zu Silvester schon mal aufgesprengt ohne Inhalt zum Glück.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

Mashine am 05.01.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Von solchen Sendungen war ich bisher verschont. Aber mein Briefkasten wurde zu Silvester schon mal aufgesprengt ohne Inhalt zum Glück.



Wem ist sowas noch nicht passiert  Meiner war danach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen - ich gestehe aber ein, dass es ein Billigfabrikat war


----------



## Paulgilbert (5. Januar 2007)

Also Leute, wenn Ihr weiter in dem Tempo und auf derartig uneffiziente Weise eure Kommentare hier hinterlasst werden wir nächste Woche halb drei vor 200 Ergüssen stehen. 

Wenn Ihr eure Gedanken auf mehrere Posts verteilt, erhöht sich eure Gewinnchance, wusstet Ihr das schon?


----------



## KevinEdler (5. Januar 2007)

Da hab ich es ja noch richtig gut gehabt. Mit der Post hatte ich noch nie Probleme egal was kam und seit die PCGames neu verpackt ist, kommt der Inhalt auch immer trocken an   
Nur ein einziges mal is wohl n Brief verloren gegangen als ich wegen meiner Wehrpflicht ein paar Angaben zurüchsenden sollte, von wegen wann ich denn nun einbezogen werden kann. Könnt ihr euch meinen Blick vorstellen als ein paar Wochen später plötzlich die Feldjäger vor der Tür standen?   
Hat sich aber auch ohne Post wieder geklärt und ich darf noch in Ruhe Abi machen. 
Aber ansonsten bisher immer gute Arbeit


----------



## Ra-Tiel (5. Januar 2007)

Also an und für sich sind bei uns noch alle Pakete durch die Post so ziemlich heil angekommen. 

Allerdings hab ich schon eine derbe Erfahrung mit GLS gemacht, allerdings weniger auf den Paketzustand sondern auf die Kompetenz des Fahrers bezogen. 

Bei meinem neuen TFT hatte alle paar Minuten die Hintergrundbeleuchtung den Geist aufgegeben, also wollte ich den per Vor-Ort-Service umtauschen. Pack ich den Monitor ein und stell ihn hin. Der Lieferdienst kam dann als ich an der HS war. Komm ich heim, steht der Monitor immer noch da, sagen mir meine Eltern dass der Fahrer des Paketdienstes den nicht mitgenommen hat weil ein "Rücknahmeschein" gefehlt hätte. Also nochmal den Mann vom Kundenservice des Monitorherstellers angeschrieben, nochmal Austausch angeleiert. Diesmal war ich daheim, und Wunder über Wunder, der Rücknahmeschein war in der Folie wo auch der Lieferschein drinn war.  Da hat wohl der andere Fahrer net genau hingeguckt!


----------



## FellDrake (5. Januar 2007)

Also bei mir ist sowas zum Glück noch nicht passiert...höchsten mal das übliche "Rollen wir die PCGames zusammen, damit sie ins Zeitungsrohr passt"


----------



## SlayTheHobbit (5. Januar 2007)

ich kann dazu eine interessante aber auch leicht traurige geschichte erzählen!


mein onkel hatte einen herzfehler und einen schlaganfall! seit diesem schlaganfall lag er nur noch im krankenhaus! er lag leider im krankenhaus in bad harzburg und ich wohne in mönchengladbach!
da fiel es schwer im kontakt zu bleiben! und ich hang sehr an mein onkel!
da hatte er eine idee! und zwar puzzle ich gerne und er hat ein puzzle gekauft!

jetzt hat er alle 2 wochen ein brief geschickt mit einen stück vom puzzle!
das ging jahrelang so weiter bis letztes jahr! mir fehlten nur noch zwei puzzlestücke! mein onkel hat das vorletzte teil und sein "letzten" brief an mich geschickt! kurz danach is er leider verstorben im krankenhaus!
dieser brief kam aber nie an! leider wurde niemals herausgefunden wo er geblieben ist!
ich war darüber sehr bedrübt! schließlich hatte ich mich sehr gefreut mein puzzle für meinen onkel fertig zumachen! 

meine eltern sind natürlich zur post hin und haben die geschichte erzählt in der hoffnung das vllt doch der brief auftauche!

und dann geschah etwas was ich sagen muss das dass von der deutschen post wirklich sehr mitfühlen war!
und zwar haben die wohl denn hersteller des puzzels angerufen und die zwei stücke besorgt dir mir fehlten!
die habe ich mitgeschickt bekommen mit einen bewegenden entschuldigungs brief vom stationsleiter hier in mg!


ich muss wirklich sagen das dass ein erlebniss fürs leben war! darum nochmal hier ein aufrichtiges dankeschön an die post!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (5. Januar 2007)

Paulgilbert am 05.01.2007 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss da grad mal lache. Im Nahen Osten brennt nun mal die Luft, selbst innerhalb der deutschen Grenzen. Zu denken gibt mir, dass diese zum Glück gescheiterte Briefbombe an Play Vanilla adressiert war.
> 
> Wer ist so übel drauf, gerade so einem ambitionierten Projekt wie Play Vanilla zu sabotieren?



Cool, die PlayVanilla Redaktion kann nochmal die Briefmarke benutzen, die geht noch! 


Spoiler



Ja, ich weiß, darf man nicht...


Nur der Umschlag wird wohl nicht mehr zum Versand zu gebrauchen sein!


----------



## Nogger45 (5. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 05.01.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> shadovv am 05.01.2007 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der "Vorsicht Glas" Aufkleber bedeutet ja auch nur das der Heini der das Paket transpotiert beim öffnen Vorsichtig sein muss wegen den Scherben!
 

Habe gerade noch mal zurückgeblickt und mich an eine Geschichte erinnert die man so auch nur von der Post / DHL erwarten kann.
Ein Paket von mir wurde mal 5 Häuser weiter abgegeben.. bei mir im Briefkasten war nur der schöne Zettel... --> Hat Nachbar <-- der angebliche Nachbar(rin) ist aber 67 und weis nach 10 Minuten im Garten nicht mal mehr wo sie wohnt! Nun ja.. 
Sie wusste also nichts von meinem Paket *lach* Bei Nachfragen wurde mir dann ein Fax geschrieben mit der Unterschrift von dieser Frau.. mit dem Kommentar das diese auf der Straße angetroffen wurde und sie das Paket entgegengenommen hat weil sie meine Nachbarin wäre und mich kennt.

Ich musste diese Frau anzeigen damit ich vom Sozialgericht die 245 € Ersatz für meine Software bekommen konnte. 

Dies war nun ein 3/4 Jahr her und da kam  doch glatt vor einem Monat eine Sozialarbeiterin und brachte mir ein nach Kaffee duftendes kleines Paket..
"Sie hätte es in einer Kaffedose im Kleiderschrank gefunden"
Nach klärung durfte ich das Paket dann sogar behalten   

Ach ja,..


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

SlayTheHobbit am 05.01.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dazu eine interessante aber auch leicht traurige geschichte erzählen!...



Alter Schwede, das nenn ich mal ne ergreifende Story! Ich hätte ja vieles erwartet, aber nicht, dass die Post sowas macht! Sehr geil!


----------



## TheNightShadow (5. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 05.01.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mashine am 05.01.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatten unsere Nachbarn auch schon, seit dem schließen alle im Haus ihren Briefkasten auf. 

Aber im Grund kann man noch froh sei das es nur ein Böller war bei uns werden zu Sylverster gerne die Briefkästen angezündet


----------



## Rawpunisher (5. Januar 2007)

Ich habe den Artikel über GoogleNews gefunden. 
Bei dem Titel "PC Games Exklusiv: Ein Rekordversuch und die Deutsche Post" könnte es möglich sein, dass der Rekord gelingt.


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2007)

Einmal ein Brief mit beigelegter Musikkassette, dessen Umschlag komplett zerrissen war. Das ganze kam dann in einer Plastikhülle gesichert und mit kleinem "Entschuldigungsschreiben".

Das Übelste waren aber 3 Pakete, voll mit (original) Musik-CDs, die mir nach USA nachgeschickt wurden. Die ersten 2 kamen ohne Probleme an, ein paar Wochen später dann das Dritte. Allerdings fehlten bei Letzterem die gut 30-40 CDs, dafür waren diverse Kinderbücher drin!
Deutsche Post: "das müssen Sie mit dem Zoll oder der amerikanischen Post klären"
US Post: "wir öffnen keine Pakete, klären Sie das mit der deutschen Post"


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

Rawpunisher am 05.01.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Artikel über GoogleNews gefunden.
> Bei dem Titel "PC Games Exklusiv: Ein Rekordversuch und die Deutsche Post" könnte es möglich sein, dass der Rekord gelingt.



Hast du mal den Quelllink von google-News?


----------



## ulrich1303 (5. Januar 2007)

ja das kenne ich auch..vor ca.3jahren hbae ich einen brief meiner freundin so erhalten..echt klasse von der post


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

Loosa am 05.01.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal ein Brief mit beigelegter Musikkassette, dessen Umschlag komplett zerrissen war. Das ganze kam dann in einer Plastikhülle gesichert und mit kleinem "Entschuldigungsschreiben".
> 
> Das Übelste waren aber 3 Pakete, voll mit (original) Musik-CDs, die mir nach USA nachgeschickt wurden. Die ersten 2 kamen ohne Probleme an, ein paar Wochen später dann das Dritte. Allerdings fehlten bei Letzterem die gut 30-40 CDs, dafür waren diverse Kinderbücher drin!
> Deutsche Post: "das müssen Sie mit dem Zoll oder der amerikanischen Post klären"
> US Post: "wir öffnen keine Pakete, klären Sie das mit der deutschen Post"



*g* Ein Teufelskreis? Fürwahr! Aber sowas ist toll - Vernatwortungsdeligierung oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag


----------



## FantaLight (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bekomme nie n Brief ausser Rechnungen =s und die sind imemr heile


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Januar 2007)

SlayTheHobbit am 05.01.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dazu eine interessante aber auch leicht traurige geschichte erzählen!
> 
> 
> mein onkel hatte einen herzfehler und einen schlaganfall! seit diesem schlaganfall lag er nur noch im krankenhaus! er lag leider im krankenhaus in bad harzburg und ich wohne in mönchengladbach![...]
> ...


Eine ungewöhnliche Geschichte. Bis zum [...] hatte ich noch vermutet, dass das Spenderherz mit der Post verschickt wurde, verloren ging und du nun alle bittest, Eis mit der Post zu versenden, in der Hoffnung, dass das Eis am selben Ort wie das Herz verloren geht, damit es bis zum Zeitpunkt, an dem es gefunden wird, weiter gekühlt bleibt.


----------



## berlindragon (5. Januar 2007)

mir ist das jetzt schon mehrere male passiert und immer nur bei paketen von amazon. die sind dann oft aufgerissen und der inhalt auch oft beschädigt, so dass ich den artikel dann umtauschen muss.
gefehlt hat zwar noch nichts, aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil der postbote mit den artikeln nichts anfangen konnte.

am besten war bisher, als ich mir das dritte splinter cell buch (auf englisch) bestellt habe. die packung war vollkommen zerstört, der inhalt zerissen und verdreckt, das alles wurde in eine (mit dem dhl-zeichen bedruckte) plasikfolie reingeworfen und dann so bei mir abgeliefert mit dem hinweis, dass es beim transport beschädigt wurde. dabei hat man an der zerissenen packung genau gesehen, dass diese mit absicht geöffnet wurde. 

achja und einmal kam der dhl-bote, hat bei mir geklingelt und mich runterbestellt (hallo??? der wird dafür bezahlt, dass er das paket zu mir bringt.), hat mir dann unten an der haustür mein kleines paket (dvd) gegeben und hat mir zusätzlich noch befohlen (nicht gefragt, sondern wirklich befohlen) die riesigen pakete für einen abwesenden nachbarn anzunehmen. natürlich sollte ich die riesigen dinger auch noch tragen. als ich mich gewigert habe, hat mir der typ tatsächlich angedroht, dass ich nie wieder meine pakete erhalte, die könnten ja verloren gehen oder beschädigt werden, usw. der typ hat versucht mich zu erpressen! 
hab mich dann bei der post bei ihm beschwert und den typ seitdem nie wieder gesehen.
solche erfahrungen hinterlassen natürlich ein sehr negatives gesamtbild, obwohl ich mit 95% der lieferungen und briefe kein problem habe.


----------



## Boesor (5. Januar 2007)

FantaLight am 05.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme nie n Brief ausser Rechnungen =s und die sind imemr heile



Bei mir scheinen immer nur die Antwortschreiben an die GEZ verloren zu gehen....
Aber diesmal habe ich die Hoffnung das es klappt!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

berlindragon am 05.01.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> der typ hat versucht mich zu erpressen!
> hab mich dann bei der post bei ihm beschwert und den typ seitdem nie wieder gesehen.
> solche erfahrungen hinterlassen natürlich ein sehr negatives gesamtbild, obwohl ich mit 95% der lieferungen und briefe kein problem habe.



Immerhin musstest du dich seit deiner Beschwerde nie wieder mit dem Typen abgeben. Schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Post verärgerte Kunden wahrnimmt und nicht ignoriert.


----------



## Boesor (5. Januar 2007)

berlindragon am 05.01.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> solche erfahrungen hinterlassen natürlich ein sehr negatives gesamtbild, obwohl ich mit 95% der lieferungen und briefe kein problem habe.



Also wenn das ein negatives Gesamtbild der Post bei dir verursacht solltest du an deiner Wahrnehmung arbeiten.
Wenn der Typ n Arsch ist kann doch das Unternehmen nichts dafür


----------



## TheNightShadow (5. Januar 2007)

berlindragon am 05.01.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [...Zu lang zum quoten ]


Beschwer dich bei der Post, die sind da nicht so zimperlich mit ihren Angestellten. Und wenn dich jemand dich an macht ,gleich nach Name fragen. Und sagen damit du dich besser beschweren kannst. Dann hast du ruhe.


----------



## Blue_Ace (5. Januar 2007)

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Post oder irgendwelchen verlorenen Briefen und Packeten. Bei uns ist die Post eigentlich ziemlich gut und vor allem auch sehr schnell.

Meiner Mutter wurde ein Brief schon einmal geöffnet und darin befindliches Bargeld entwendet. Wie sie sagte war sie damals sehr leichtsinnig was nicht mehr vorkommen wird. Von der Post wird auch gewarnt Bargeld zu verschicken weil sehr häufig es entwendet wird.


----------



## AliW (5. Januar 2007)

Bei mir ist die Post bisher immer unversert angekommen auch große Pakete. Außnahme sind 2 Pakete mit Bargeld und wertsachen die ich  verschikt habe. Diese sind nie am Bestimmungsort angelangt. Das war der totale reinfall. Versende seit dem kein Bargeld mehr mit der Post.


----------



## Buddl (5. Januar 2007)

Glücklicherweise hatte ich bisher mit der Post noch nie Probleme, alle Briefe und Pakete kamen ohne die geringsten Schäden an *klopft auf Holz* - ich hoffe es bleibt auch so


----------



## Lordghost (5. Januar 2007)

kaputte Briefe/Postkarten und dazu noch Entschuldigung? Nein, ich bin viel zu weit fortgeschritten im Informationszeitalter als das ich sowas noch benutzen würde 

Packete? Naja von Oma vielleicht noch *g* aber die kamen alle heil an, ja das Dinge IM Packet kaputt gehen, wie Glasteller und/oder ähnlichem ist ja fast schon "normal" aber das sehen die ja nicht.

Und sonnst Computerteile, naja aber da ist mir der Karton egal, und die Verpacken das zum glück schon immer gut genug xD

Also muss sagen sowas kenn ich ned   

PS: mein herzlichstes beileid an alle denen das passiert ist


----------



## Michael-Miggi (5. Januar 2007)

Also bisher bin ich auch von solchen Briefen zum. privat verschont geblieben. Ob ich aber daher zur anderen Seite gehörte die Briefkästen schon mal in die Luft jagten sei dahingestellt. Genau so wie meine geschäftlichen Briefe. Denn was man in meinem Beruf alles für Briefe bekommt WILL keiner von euch wissen....   Aber dennoch sehr loblich von der Post. Auch wenn man sich die Briefe ansieht die 50 Jahre unterwegs sind. Falls die Post diese zustellen kann erhält sie dann auch der dementsprechende Empfänger. An und für sich ist es eigentlich traurig dass der Briefwechsel immer weniger wird durch das Internet.  . Ist er doch meineserachtens ein viel persönlicherer Kontakt. 

greetz


----------



## kosaki (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit der Post, es kam bisher alles unbeschädigt an.

Aber unser Paketbote (DHL) ist richtig cool, wir haben nämlich einen deutschen Schäferhund und der Paketbote findet den so toll, dass er ihm immer was kleines zum Fressen mitbringt. Eigentlich braucht der Bote gar nicht mehr klingeln, denn sobald unser Hund das Auto von ihm hört und das Gartentor geht auf, rennt unser Hund sofort zur Tür und bellt, damit er raus kann und was zu fressen bekommt *gg*


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 05.01.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich hatte nie Probleme mit der Post   
Na los Jungs: Die 200 sind zu schaffen!


----------



## ssjthomas (5. Januar 2007)

Ich erhielt zwar weder einen Brief mit Brandspuren, noch ein Entschuldigungsschreiben (was ja dann auch relativ unsinnig wäre), dafür aber vor einiger Zeit ein Schreiben, dass unser Postbote Probleme mit dem Zustellen an uns gerichteter Briefe hätte. 
Auf dem maschinell gedruckten Schreiben war als Grund des Problems mit Kugelschreiber ein Haken vor "es ist kein Briefkasten vorhanden" angekreuzt.
Jetzt raten Sie mal, wo sich dieses Schreiben befand?!


Spoiler



Richtig, natürlich im Briefkasten!


----------



## g-13mrnice (5. Januar 2007)

Hatte vor 2 Jahren eine solche Aktion. Ich glaube der Briefkasten der Post wurde einem stationärem Artelleriefeuertest unterzogen, scheinbar befand sich zu der Zeit ein Brief meiner Ex in der Box... nunja... da meine Süße immer die Post holt ersparte mir diese Aktion (wer kennt es nicht   ) eine Menge unnötiger Fragen, sie freute sich sogar über das Standartentschuldigungsschreiben der Post. Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag mit einem feuchtfröhlichem Rutsch in den neuen Tag   


Greez an alle...die 200 knacken wir wohl locker.  Achso... so als Geschenk...*räusper*....öhm... son Audi A4 hat was verlockendes... hihihihihi


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

Blue_Ace am 05.01.2007 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Post oder irgendwelchen verlorenen Briefen und Packeten. Bei uns ist die Post eigentlich ziemlich gut und vor allem auch sehr schnell.
> 
> Meiner Mutter wurde ein Brief schon einmal geöffnet und darin befindliches Bargeld entwendet. Wie sie sagte war sie damals sehr leichtsinnig was nicht mehr vorkommen wird. Von der Post wird auch gewarnt Bargeld zu verschicken weil sehr häufig es entwendet wird.



Früher (als alles noch besser bei der Post war  hat die Post och auch noch Lohntüten ausgetragen. Da die Postboten damals immer die gleiche Tour hatten, kannste sie jeder.
Das hat mal dazu geführt, dass n Postbote, der schon einige male eingeladen wurde ("eein kloiner geht doch") irgendwann morgens mit seinem Fahrad im Graben aufgewacht ist....allerdings fehlte nichts.

Ist mir noch nie passiet, dass ne Bestellung von Amazon schon auf war, bzw. überhaupt irgendetwas nicht angekommen ist/auf/beschädigt war.


----------



## marcel_heinz (5. Januar 2007)

das einzige seltsame Erlebni mit der Post hatte ich, als meine Grafikkarte geliefert wurde. Denn, die nette Postfrau, hat das Paket immer wieder geschüttelt und dann noch zwischen die Tür gestellt damit diesse auf bleibt. Ging aber alles gut. 
Ansonsten muss man echt sagen das die Post sehr zuverlässig ist.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

kosaki am 05.01.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit der Post, es kam bisher alles unbeschädigt an.
> 
> Aber unser Paketbote (DHL) ist richtig cool, wir haben nämlich einen deutschen Schäferhund und der Paketbote findet den so toll, dass er ihm immer was kleines zum Fressen mitbringt. Eigentlich braucht der Bote gar nicht mehr klingeln, denn sobald unser Hund das Auto von ihm hört und das Gartentor geht auf, rennt unser Hund sofort zur Tür und bellt, damit er raus kann und was zu fressen bekommt *gg*



Das kenn ich - abgewandelt - von meinem Elternhaus! Zwei Hunde, ein Postbote, keine Liebe!  Sprich: Die Hunde mögen den Postboten nicht, der Postbote die Hunde nicht, daher mussten wir nen Briefkasten ein bisschen weiter vom Haus hinsetzen... Naja, seitdem haben meine Eltern zwei Briefkästen


----------



## ottonormalverbrauch (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hab einmal ein etwas heruntergekommenes Paket erhalten. Das war aber in Mexiko und ich habe *ALLE* mein Briefe und Pakete auf einmal gekriegt.
Die Briefe und Pakete waren schon ordentlich angeknickt und co. und einen Brief den ich an meine Gastfamilie zum Danke geschrieben hatte, kam nach mir dort an: PEINLICH!
Nun, 6 Wochen Verspätung sind dort normal.   
War aber nicht Schuld der Deutschen Post. Erst da hab ich gemerkt, was wir da Tolles in Deutschland haben.   
Das Beste was ich dort mitgekriegt habe war, dass eine Postangestellte wollte, dass wir das Paket öffneten, damit sie den Inhalt untersuchen konnte...
Tja, ich hab mich beschwert, bin zum Vorgesetzten gegangen und ihm mitgeteilt, dass es eigentlich sowas wie ein Postgeheimnis gibt.
Dann kam es: "Wir müssen die Pakete alle auf Drogen überprüfen."
Natürlich! ICH EIN DROGENSCHMUGGLER..... KLAR!!!
Solche Idioten...
Nur weil die Polizei an den Drogenhunden spart.
Nun, wir einigten uns darauf es im Büro zu öffnen und was kam hervor?
SCHOKOLADE! für meine Gastfamilie als letztes Geschenk.
Schlimm..... damit hätten wir ja den Staat untergraben können...
Und was lernen wir daraus:
Unsere Post hier ist super und steckt nicht überall ihre Nase hinein.
Freuen wir uns also, dass wir sie haben.


----------



## Boesor (5. Januar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 05.01.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher (als alles noch besser bei der Post war  hat die Post och auch noch Lohntüten ausgetragen. Da die Postboten damals immer die gleiche Tour hatten, kannste sie jeder.
> Das hat mal dazu geführt, dass n Postbote, der schon einige male eingeladen wurde ("eein kloiner geht doch") irgendwann morgens mit seinem Fahrad im Graben aufgewacht ist....allerdings fehlte nichts.
> 
> Ist mir noch nie passiet, dass ne Bestellung von Amazon schon auf war, bzw. überhaupt irgendetwas nicht angekommen ist/auf/beschädigt war.




Als die Post noch Staatsunternehmen war und die absolute Monopolstellung hatte konnten sie sich das ja auch leisten.


----------



## FantaLight (5. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß noch wo ich damals mit meinem Vater Briefkontakt hatte ( einmal im leben Persönlich getroffen ), zu weihnachten hatte er mir dann ne Angel geschickt, erstmal kam se 2 Wochen zuspät an und dann noch schon kaputt gebrochen in Teile Zerlegt


----------



## fabo-erc (5. Januar 2007)

moin


allso ich kann nur sagen das ich bis jetzt nur ein mal ein    erlbnis hatte...
hab nen camcorder zur reparatur geschickt... kam dort leider nie an.
hab dann nach langen briefverkehr das geld zurueck bekommen von der post...


ich hab aber auch ein " schoenes" erlbnis mit der post...
hab 



Spoiler



mir


ma ein care-paket aus amsterdam, mit fragwuerdigen inhalt  geschickt   

-fabo


----------



## Tobi1001 (5. Januar 2007)

na bei mir kam bisher alles bis auf ein paket von amazon an, aber nach nem suchauftrag habens doch noch gefunden, sonst immer alles ordentlich und auch nix beschädigt. allerdings haben se bei dem paket gleich alles falsch gemacht, da se ne karte reingelegt hatten ohne abgabestation, sondern nur vom auslieferungsstandort, aber da gabs keine pakete  

sonst hatten die briefträger in meiner alten wohnung die dumme angewohnheit die pakete immer in nem reisebüro abzugeben, was nicht am we offen hatte, und da ich immer von 7 bis 22 uhr unterwegs war hatte ich so manche schwierigkeit meine pakete zu bekommen....


----------



## Yankee-F (5. Januar 2007)

Verloren gegangen ist bis jetzt noch nichts,
 aber auch bei uns gabs mal einen Verbrannten Brief, bloß der Böller flog in unseren Briefkasten.  

Und ein Brief kam erst nach* einem Jahr* an!   

(ist schon ein bissel länger her)
-> Irgendwan kommts halt doch an


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

fabo-erc am 05.01.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab aber auch ein " schoenes" erlbnis mit der post...
> hab
> 
> 
> ...



Autsch! Da musste aufpassen, sowas hatten wir zu meinen Nebenjobzeiten auch. Da ist die Post recht rigoros und erstattet direkt Anzeige.


----------



## fabo-erc (5. Januar 2007)

naja heut wuerd ich sowas net noch ma machen...

damals war ich noch jung und brauchte das geld zeug...

-fabo


----------



## absolute-heike (5. Januar 2007)

Bei uns kommt die Post anscheinend immer nur, wenn mein Paps Nachtschicht hat!!! So richtig schön mit wachmachen und allem drum und dran!


----------



## BlooodyAngel (5. Januar 2007)

Cooler Recordversuch xD

Also ich persönlich hielt noch ein zerböllertes Päckchen o.ä. in der Hand..... aber war vor vielen Jahren selbst der Schrecken aller Postsendungen zu Silverster


----------



## STF (5. Januar 2007)

Ich persönlich hatte zwar noch nicht das "Vergnügen", aber ein bekannter von mir hat sich von einer Band bzw. deren Künstlern Autogramme auf dem Postweg zukommen lassen. Erstmal war die Post mehr als 2 Wochen unterwegs.
Ausserdem war der Briefumschlag fetzenweise aufgerissen & die Autogramme waren auch teilweise in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (es fehlten Stücke).

Anfrage bei der Post: Bei uns kommt sowas nicht vor.   


Was ich selbst mit einem Paketdienst erlebt habe:

Grafikkarte bei einem Online-Shop bestellt, in einem Forum bemerkt das der Händler unzuverlässig ist, da war die Karte aber bereits auf dem Weg zu mir.
Als der Paketdienst an der Türe schellte, fragte ich ob das Paket von der Fa. Sowieso ist. 
Der Paketdienst-Boy: "keine Ahnung, blablabla"
Es war von besagtem Online-Shop
Ich darauf: "dann nehme ich es nicht an"
Dann hat dieser Möchtegern Doug Heffernan das Paket einfach volles Karacho in seinen Transporter zurückgebolzt und gemeint: "Na mir doch egal".

Mit dem Typen hab ich dann auch mal ne Zeit persönlich zu tun gehabt, als ich auch bei einem Computershop gearbeitet habe. Da hab ich dann öfters miterleben können, wie sorgfältig & vorsichtig er Pakete & Päckchen behandelt. Genauso.
Nun versuch ich diesen Paketdienst zu meiden, weil ja schlussendlich immer dieser "vorsichtige" Mitarbeiter bei uns die Pakete bringt.

Traurig, aber wahr...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

BlooodyAngel am 05.01.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Recordversuch xD
> 
> Also ich persönlich hielt noch ein zerböllertes Päckchen o.ä. in der Hand..... aber war vor vielen Jahren selbst der Schrecken aller Postsendungen zu Silverster



Naja, wer hat das als Jungspund nicht gemacht?  Ich will mich davon auch nicht freisprechen. Ist ja ähnlich wie das weltweit bekannte "Klingelmännchen" um 3 Uhr nachts


----------



## fyrann (5. Januar 2007)

hatte mal ein Herr der Ringe Sammlerbox Paket zugeschickt bekommen wo die Aussenhülle stark beschädigt war. Nach Reklamation bekam ich das gesamte Paket von der Deutschen Post ersetzt.
Sehr guter Service


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Januar 2007)

Nogger45 am 05.01.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich musste diese Frau anzeigen damit ich vom Sozialgericht die 245 € Ersatz für meine Software bekommen konnte.



Schon geil, wofür unser Staat Geld ausgeben muss  Naja...

Hatte ansonsten eigentlich auch noch keine Probleme.

Außer dass GLS (ich meinte die warens) mal ein Paket zum Absender zurückschickte, weil unsre Adresse angeblich nicht existieren würde  Oder dass Hermes mal einfach das Paket vor die Tür gestellt haben, obwohl jemand zu Hause war (und wir haben uns NICHT für das "Pakete-vor-die-Tür-legen-Verfahren" entschieden...). Wurde aber zum Glück auch net geklaut ^^


----------



## Zapzerap (5. Januar 2007)

Wer in gefährlichen Gegenden wohnt sollte über Silvester sowieso den Briefkasten zukleben etc.


----------



## Waldtroll0815 (5. Januar 2007)

*Paket im Regen*

Nach dem mir die Post mal ein Paket mit PC-Hardware einfach vor die Tür gestellt hatte, und das bei Regen(!), bin ich bei denen Amok gelaufen.

Die haben sich vielmals entschuldigt und sich danach immer telefonisch bei mir gemeldet, ob ich daheim bin oder das Päckchen selber abholen möchte.
Wurde dann auch immer aus der Warteschlange vorgewunken.

Klasse Service!

Jetzt bin ich umgezogen und in dem Kaff hat die Post ihre Filiale geschlossen.
Post gibt es jetzt beim Bäcker! ))
Auch kein schlechter Service, da die Öffnungszeiten dadurch seeehr ausgedehnt wurden.


----------



## Teslatier (5. Januar 2007)

kosaki am 05.01.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit der Post, es kam bisher alles unbeschädigt an.
> 
> Aber unser Paketbote (DHL) ist richtig cool, wir haben nämlich einen deutschen Schäferhund und der Paketbote findet den so toll, dass er ihm immer was kleines zum Fressen mitbringt. Eigentlich braucht der Bote gar nicht mehr klingeln, denn sobald unser Hund das Auto von ihm hört und das Gartentor geht auf, rennt unser Hund sofort zur Tür und bellt, damit er raus kann und was zu fressen bekommt *gg*


Hehe, das ist immer was feines. Bei uns ist das ne Postbotin, die unserer Kleinen immer nen kleinen Knabber-Knochen gibt.^^ Und wenn sie mal nicht wie der Blitz vorne an der Tür steht, dann gibt einem die Postbotin meist trotzdem einen Knochen.

Was auch noch toll ist, wenn ich mit ihr Gassi gehe, und an dem Parkplatz vorbeigehe, gibt ihr der eine Pförtner immer ein Leckerli, mit dem sie dann immer gleich nach Hause rennt.^^ Da kommt man mit ihr immer kaum vorbei, egal, werd da gerade steht, sie zieht immer hin und will was haben....



			
				SebTh am 05.01.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wem ist sowas noch nicht passiert


Uns. Da wir in einem Wohnblock hausen, hat man da solche Probleme nicht. 

Ich hab vorhin nen Luftpolsterumschlag mit ner CD drinne bekommen, wo scheinbar reingeguckt wurde, was denn da drin ist. Vielleicht ist dieser Riss auch durch den Transport entstanden. Aber der war so sauber, dass man meinen könnte, den hätte Jemand mit nem Cutter gemacht.
Naja sonst hatt ich noch keine Probleme mit der Post. Wenn mir noch was einfällt, dann poste (haha, Wortspiel) ich es hier.


----------



## Stefan1981 (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte mir eine Druse bestellt die ein Wert von über 500€ hatte, wurde mit der Post geliefert und war Versichert.


Dann kam der Tag als das Paket zugestellt wurde, ich war allerdings nicht zu Hause und das Paket wurde einfach bei einem Nachbarn abgegeben. Das Paket war Total demoliert und obwohl die Druse komplett eingepackt war, war sie Zerbrochen, ein Unikat weniger auf der Welt, da mein Nachbar aber nicht der dümmste ist, hat er mit seiner Digicam ein Foto vom Postmännel gemacht wie er das Paket in der Hand hielt.

Mit dem Foto sind wir zur Post und ich hab meinem Ärger richtig schön viel Platz gemacht, die Posttante hinterm Schalter wusste gar nicht was los.

Als sie dann endlich mitgeschnitten haben das es Versichert war wollten sie mir den Kaufpreis erstatten, ich wollte jedoch die Druse da es ein Unikat war und somit nie wieder Vorkomen wird. Ende der Geschichte, die Post hat mir den Kaufpreis erstattet und ich konnte eine Druse meiner Wahl über die Post bestellen im gleichen Wert.


Kurz danach hat die Postfiliale bei uns zu gemacht, woran das wohl gelegen hat?


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Januar 2007)

Achja, 2 Sachen hätt ich doch noch mit der Post ^^

Sollte einmal ein Paket bekommen, laut Online-Status sollte es auch am nächsten Tag ankommen. Als dann aber am nächsten Tag als Status nur noch zu finden war "Empfänger hat die Annahme verweigert", ging mir natürlich der Hut hoch, da KEINER geklingelt hatte, es waren durchgehend 2 Leute da.

Nach Rücksprachen mit der Filliale (die seit ner Schließung in som Toto-Geschäft drin ist), die natürlich keine Ahnung hatten, und mehreren Telefonaten bekam ich dann raus, dass der Status gesetzt wurde, weil angeblich kein andere Status verfügbar sei - es sei tatsächlich niemand da gewesen der DHL, da das Paket aufgrund irgendwelcher Probleme nichtmals die Station verlassen konnte. Dementsprechend wurde einfach dieser Status gesetzt, damit dort IRGENDWAS neues steht. Fand/Finde ich natürlich schon extrem peinlich, dass es keine Info gibt, die einen solchen Problemstatus aussagt...


Ne andere Sache ist mehr auf obige Filliale zuzuschreiben - hatte bei eBay ein Headset und ne KFZ-Halterung fürs Handy bestellt. Donnerstags wollte ich nach Würzburg fahren (von Saarbrücken aus), freitags zurück und samstag/sonntag nach Duisburg und zurück.

Paket wurde ziemlich früh abgeschickt und da keiner zu Hause war, wurde das Paket leider nicht beim Nachbarn abgegeben, sondern zur Post gebracht. Geil wars dann natürlich, als dort angeblich kein Paket für mich gelegen habe.

Nach mehrmaliger Beschwerde dort, wurde 3mal nachgeschaut, ob es da sei, mir wurde angeboten, ich könne selber mal nachschauen und mich davon überzeugen, dass das Paket dort nicht läge. Die Schuld wurde auf den ausliefernden Paketmensch geschoben. Während dieser kontaktiert wurde, habe ich 2 oder 3 umliegen Post-Fillialen abgeklappert, ob das Paket vlt. dorthin verschifft wurde.

Abends rief der Austeiler an und meinte, er hätte es in der richtigen Filliale abgeliefert. Die Filliale meinte noch, er sei ein Choleriker und würde die Pakete öfter einfach so hinstellen, sodass es vlt. nochmal in den Versand gekommen sei.

1 oder 2 Tage später hätte es ja dann zurückkommen müssen, aber Fehlanzeige - donnerstag Morgens rief die Filliale dann an, das Paket sei doch bei ihnen schon die ganze Zeit..

Und was wars? Die Idioten schreiben auf die Seite der Pakete den Namen des Empfängers (zu faul zum Etikett durchguggen...). Abgesehen davon, dass ich es als Frechheit empfinde, einfach fremde Pakete zu beschriften, ist das natürlich sehr blöd, wenn man den FALSCHEN Namen auf die Seite schreibt und nach mehrmaligen Beschwerden nichtmals richtig auf die Pakete draufschaut...

Seitdem meide ich diesen Laden noch mehr, als ich es vorher schon getan habe


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

Ihr haltet euch gut  66 Kommentare mit meiner hier  Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Boesor (5. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 05.01.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr haltet euch gut  66 Kommentare mit meiner hier  Nicht schlecht.



Bist du auch in der Verlosung drin


----------



## Newsmaker (5. Januar 2007)

da ich kaum briefe per post bekomme    ist mir sowas zum glück ne passiert, eher mal ein wasserschaden bei einem brief..


----------



## mastacy (5. Januar 2007)

Bei mir hat die post mal ein kleines päckchen einfach in den hausflur gelegt da ich nicht zu hause war...hab ich natürlich nie wieder gesehen das ding...auf nachfragen hiess es nur der briefträger hat vermerkt das er es durch den tür schlitz geworden hat....also gehe ich davon aus das sich einer meiner nachbarn über einen gehäuse lüfter gefreut hat! 

aber nett von der post sowas einach in den flur zu schmeissen!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

Boesor am 05.01.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 05.01.2007 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht  Ich bin quasi nur der Animateur


----------



## modderfreak (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte mit einem aus dem Forum Spiele getauscht, Deus Ex 2 sollte bei mir ankommen. Meine Sendung hatte ihn schon eirreicht, aber bei mir war immer noch nichts angekommen. Nach einer geschlagenen Woche ist dann schliesslich das Päckchen angekommen, und ich weiss wirklich nicht wie es die Post geschafft hat, aber sie hat das unmögliche gemacht: Die 2. CD war gebrochen - es war eine 4 DVD Box, die CD die gebrochen war war in der "Innenwand" - die hülle war unbeschädigt, genauso wie die 2. CD die in der Aussendwand befestigt war. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie geht das??!
Der User der es weggeschickt hatte war jedenfalls freundlich und gab mir Rabatt auf ein 2. Spiel, GTR. Nun, es braucht wieder ewig, und als es ankommt ist die DVD Hülle praktisch nur noch ein Haufen Plastikeinzelteile. Die CD's waren diemsal aber gottseidank in einem guten Zustand. Dämliche Post.

Zweiter Fall: mein Opa hat seinen 90er und ich schicke ein Packet mit Tischkarten weg, ungefähr 1 1/2 Wochen vor der Feier damit sie auch rechtzeitig ankommen. Dachte ich mir zumindest. Die Feier findet statt, die Tischkarten sind nicht dort. Die Post behauptet dass das Packet schon längst angekommen sei, die zusätzliche Statusüberwachung (die ja auch nicht gerade billig war) des Päckchens nicht. Man regt sich irrsinnig bei der Post auf, wird aber nur behandelt als wäre man blöd und das Päckchen ist ja schon angekommen, rund 3 Wochen später bekommt man dann plötzlich ein Schreiben dass das Packet aufgefunden wurde und schlussendlich beim Empfänger angekommen wurde. Nichtmal eine entschuldigung stand drin, nur eben eine Benachrichtigung.

Post ist sch...naja denkts euch das selbst


----------



## SteveatMC (5. Januar 2007)

Zapzerap am 05.01.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in gefährlichen Gegenden wohnt sollte über Silvester sowieso den Briefkasten zukleben etc.



Wieso? :-o Der wird doch einfach aufgesprengt  

Mh, ich hab eigentlich einen recht coolen Postboten, allerdings war er einmal ziemlich vertrottelt: Klingelt beim Nachbarn (zwei Häuser weiter) und rennt gleich darauf zu mir. Ich grad im Bad (Samstagmorgens um 14:30), kein anderer im Haus. Geh also aufmachen.

"Paket für Sie! Nehmen Sie auch eins für Ihren Nachbarn ab?"
"Mhblub, immer her damit!" Und weg ist er.

Ich geh mich rasieren, klingelts wieder. Der Nachbar

"Sie haben ein Paket für mich? Der Paketbote klingelt einfach und rennt weg!"
Ich labber nur "Hier!" durch meinen Rasierschaum und mach die Tür zu.

Ansonsten gibt der Bote auch schon mal "eigenhändig" Pakete bei meinem Bruder ab, weil er weiß, dass ich das bekomme  So bleibt einem ewiges Gerenne erspart.

Die Jungs von DPD sind auch gut. Ich bekomme *ein* riesen Paket mit Hardware (zwei Tower, Mainboards etc.). Der stellt es vor die Tür (hat es mit einem Handwagen gebracht) und lässt meinen Bruder unterschreiben (ich bin nicht da). Dann geht er und meint noch "Viel Spaß beim Heben" - und mein Bruder steht mit dem riesen Paket da und weiß nicht, wie er damit 

1. durch die Tür und
2. das schwere Ding überhaupt ins Haus bringen soll  

Aber ich finde die Post klasse. Was man so aus anderen Ländern für Geschichten hört...


----------



## bladerunner96 (5. Januar 2007)

SteveatMC am 05.01.2007 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapzerap am 05.01.2007 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte auch mal so ein Packet aber da war keine Entschuldigung dabei


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. Januar 2007)

Hm, lieber einen gesprengten brief kriegen als durch ne Briefbombe gesprengt werden *g* Sowat is mir bisher noch nicht passiert *g* Kann daran liegen das ich meistens nur pakete bekomme und diese ja bekanntlich schlecht in breifkästen aller art hinein passen. Man hat mir aber schon mal versehentlich falsche pakete ausgehändigt.


----------



## I_N_T (5. Januar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 05.01.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens kommen Sendungen an, auch wenn man sich mit der PLZ der Strassennummer vertut.



Jop, ne Freundin von meinem Bruder schreibt auf ihre Briefe grundsätzlich die falsche Hausnummer, aber ankommen tun die trotzdem immer... 
Und das mit Päckchen, das der Postbote falschrum aus dem Wagen holt kenn ich auch gut. Aber ein richtig kaputter Brief bzw. ein kaputtes Päckchen ist hier noch nicht eingetrudelt. Nur die Zeitung liegt gern mal völlig durchnässt vor dem Briefkasten ...   

 MfG


----------



## Bensta (5. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 05.01.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




abgesehn von einigen PC Games Ausgaben die der Postbote in die Zeitungstrommel drückte anstatt sie einfach in den Briefkasten zu schieben hab ich keine negativen Erfahrungen soweit gemacht. toi toi toi


----------



## algiordino (5. Januar 2007)

Vorletztes Jahr.
Ein Parket mit Gardinen.(Bei irgendeinem Versandhaus bestellt)
Lieferung ließ ziemlich lange auf sich warten.
Kam dann 3 Tage nach Neujahr an.
Verdammt , ich weis bis heute nicht, wie sie das hinbekommen hatten, jedenfalls war in einer Seite des Paketes ein Loch, in dem eine Silvesterrakete steckte.
diese war leider nicht mehr funktionsfähig, aber zumindestesn waren die Gardinen dabei heilgeblieben.^^
Leider waren wir damals nicht so geistesgegenwärttig und haben Fotos gemacht  , die erinnerung ist aber immer wieder herrlich


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Januar 2007)

Einmal kam ich vom Einkaufen und sah den Postwagen noch wegfahren, weiter zum nächsten Haus. In meinem Briefkasten: eine DHL-Karte. Ich also hinter dem gelben Wagen her, um die orangene Karte gegen einen bräunlichen Karton zu tauschen. "Geht jetzt nicht mehr.", gab's da nur vom Postboten. Mein Paket fuhr dann, eine kurze Zeit lang nur einen Meter lagernd von mir entfernt, davon und ich musste es am nächsten Tag selber abholen. Aber das, werte Leser, ist eine andere Geschichte.

(EDIT: Das ist schon einige Jahre her.)


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. Januar 2007)

Meine Postbotin hat die seltsame Eigenheit die Pakete IRGENDWO hinzustellen wenn niemand daheim ist. Entweder unten ( wohne im 1.Stock ) auf den Briefkästen oder einfach vor der Türe, oder vor der Türe des Nachbarn...   

Da hier anscheinend nur ehrliche Leute wohnen wurde noch nie etwas davon gestohlen, aber ich weiß ned ob ich mich darauf verlassen will. 

Hab mich natürlich bei unserer Postfiliale beschwert, aber die redeten sich auf die "etwas schwierige Postbotin" heraus. Der Typ dort wirkte richtig ängstlich, als wenn ihm die Briefträgerin was abreißt wenn er sie dafür abmahnt oder so. *g* Ich hab sie leider noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen, keine Ahnung, ist vielleicht eine Freizeitkampfsportlerin, was weiß man.


----------



## LordFrodo (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte mal ein mehr oder weniger eingedätschtes Paket, auf dem man neben der Schugröße auch noch das Profil des Täters erkennen konnte. Der war nämlich einfahc auf das Paket getreten. Zum Glück war der inhalt nicht beschädigt, aber der Anblick war königlich


----------



## JoKl (5. Januar 2007)

Hm... also vor ein paar Jahren gabs da mal so ne Geschichte:
Ich hab mir bei Amazon Gothic 2 bestellt. Nach 2 Tagen klingelte es bei mir an der Haustür und die Postbotin drückte mir dann ein druchnässtes Päckchen in die Hand. Ich machte das Päckchen also auf, da ich wusste was drin war  , und musste mit erstaunen feststellen, das das Spiel dermaßen durchnässt war, das sich schon die Verpackung auflöste... wenigstens gingen die CDs noch    
Aber die Postbotin hat sich so süß entschuldigt, da kann man garnicht auf die Sauer sein


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

LiquidNitrogen am 05.01.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Postbotin hat die seltsame Eigenheit die Pakete IRGENDWO hinzustellen wenn niemand daheim ist. Entweder unten ( wohne im 1.Stock ) auf den Briefkästen oder einfach vor der Türe, oder vor der Türe des Nachbarn...
> 
> Da hier anscheinend nur ehrliche Leute wohnen wurde noch nie etwas davon gestohlen, aber ich weiß ned ob ich mich darauf verlassen will.
> 
> Hab mich natürlich bei unserer Postfiliale beschwert, aber die redeten sich auf die "etwas schwierige Postbotin" heraus. Der Typ dort wirkte richtig ängstlich, als wenn ihm die Briefträgerin was abreißt wenn er sie dafür abmahnt oder so. *g* Ich hab sie leider noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen, keine Ahnung, ist vielleicht eine Freizeitkampfsportlerin, was weiß man.



Hachja! Sowas kenn ich! Wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin - was recht häufig der Fall ist - finde ich auch entweder einen hoffnungslos überfüllten Briefkasten oder aber ein Paket vor meiner Tür wieder. Nicht gerade das beste Gefühl...


----------



## jcanders (5. Januar 2007)

Die alte Papierverpackung der PCGames kam des öfteren zerrissen und durchnässt an. 
Die heutige Plastikverpackung ist stabiler, aber  auch schlechter für die Umwelt.

Ich weiß, ist unspektakulär, aber ich hab keine bessere Geschichte.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 05.01.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> shadovv am 05.01.2007 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn was kaputt geht, ist man auch selber schuld, der Post kann man dabei soweit ich weiß nur sehr schwer ans Leder. Ergo: Sachen gut verpacken, so dass das Paket auch mal den einen oder anderen Stoß abkann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

jcanders am 05.01.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Papierverpackung der PCGames kam des öfteren zerrissen und durchnässt an.
> Die heutige Plastikverpackung ist stabiler, aber  auch schlechter für die Umwelt.
> 
> Ich weiß, ist unspektakulär, aber ich hab keine bessere Geschichte.



Ich halte fest: Dafür kann die PC Games nichts


----------



## Dark-Trooper (5. Januar 2007)

Mir persöhnlich ist sowas auch noch nich passiert. Mein Vater betreibt aber einen kleinen Versand und da ärgert es einen schon wenn die verschiedenen Versandleute die Teure Ware einfach mal vor die Tür oder nur in den Fahradschuppen stellen


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Januar 2007)

Blöde Frage: Was is ne Druse?


----------



## HanFred (5. Januar 2007)

ich habe sowas noch nicht bekommen, aber habe mal bei der (schweizer) paketpost gejobbt.
in einem halbvollen postwagen hatte jemand beim verladen wohl vergessen gehabt, die gitterwagen zu sichern. das war eine sauerei, kann ich euch sagen.  
das meiste war bis zur unkenntlichkeit zerfetzt, aber man hat versucht, möglichst wenigstens die adressetiketten zusammen zu suchen, um die empfänger über den unfall informieren und ggf. entschädigen zu können.
ich habe auch zerfetzte briefe gesehen, die in der anlage hängengeblieben waren. da wird versucht zu retten, was zu retten ist.


ich habe aus dem nebenjob auch als wichtigste erfahrung mit auf meinen lebensweg genommen, dass man pakete richtig verpacken soll. es gibt doch tatsächlich leute, die sich die zehn franken aufschlag für den "zerbrechlich" - kleber sparen wollen und sich pc-komplettsysteme bestellen. das ist dann dummheit, man hört beim verladen genau, wie sich die innereien gelöst haben, obwohl man es trotzdem von hand verlädt (trotz fehlendem kleber).


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Januar 2007)

SteveatMC am 05.01.2007 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs von DPD sind auch gut. Ich bekomme *ein* riesen Paket mit Hardware (zwei Tower, Mainboards etc.). Der stellt es vor die Tür (hat es mit einem Handwagen gebracht) und lässt meinen Bruder unterschreiben (ich bin nicht da). Dann geht er und meint noch "Viel Spaß beim Heben" - und mein Bruder steht mit dem riesen Paket da und weiß nicht, wie er damit
> 
> 1. durch die Tür und
> 2. das schwere Ding überhaupt ins Haus bringen soll



lol!

Wo du von eigenhändig redest... Fällt mir doch grad noch was ein:

Letztens ein Paket von Amazon bekommen, musste eigenhändig zugestellt werden und auch die Anmeldung zur Packstation (ebenfalls eigenhändig) kam ein paar Tage später.

Leider war ich beide Male noch am Pennen ^^ Meine Mutter durfte dann aber beide Male mit dem Schein zu mir ans Bett, ließ mich halbschlafend unterschreiben und konnte die Sendung dennoch so in Empfang nehmen. Sie musste zwar mindestens einmal nochwas unterschreiben, das durfte sie dann aber grad übernehmen ^^

Im großen und ganzen mag ich die Post auch... Bis auf wenige "Kleinigkeiten".


----------



## NintendoLord (5. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 05.01.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Fehler passieren nunmal, aber dazu habe ich auch eine kleine Minigeschichte.

Ich sollte einen Brief mit Inhalt bekommen    und angekommen ist nur der Umschlag und der war total zerfetzt. Jedenfalls war da noch ein Schreiben dran von der Post, dass man eine Entschädigung bekommt. Das ist gut und gerne 3 Jahre her und ich habe bis heute noch keine Entschädigung bekommen!   
Vielleicht aber wird von der Post auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Wert "ausgezahlt". Das wäre mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Stefan1981 (5. Januar 2007)

firewalker2k am 05.01.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage: Was is ne Druse?




Einfach mal Googeln oder guckst du hier :

http://www.mineralienatlas.de/lexikon/index.php/Druse


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 05.01.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe aus dem nebenjob auch als wichtigste erfahrung mit auf meinen lebensweg genommen, dass man pakete richtig verpacken soll. es gibt doch tatsächlich leute, die sich die zehn franken aufschlag für den "zerbrechlich" - kleber sparen wollen und sich pc-komplettsysteme bestellen.



Da fällt mir noch was ein ^^

War auch ein eBay-Kauf.. AFAIR war das Geschirr, mit einer Lage Zeitung umwickelt. Kann mich nicht mehr an mehr erinneren, ob das Zeug kaputt war oder nicht - jedenfalls war der Käufer nicht unserer Meinung, dass das Zeug schlecht verpackt wäre


----------



## bsekranker (5. Januar 2007)

Von beschädigten Postsendungen kann ich auch ein Lied singen.

Die PCG kam mal eine Zeit lang jeden Monat mit total zerfetztem Briefumschlag, ein Amazon-Paket war sogar so demoliert, dass ich es zurücksenden musste (Amazon ersetzte die Artikel zum Glück anstandslos). Die _Zeit_ kommt bei uns auch per Post und ist, da der Außenwelt schutzlos ausgesetzt, nur sehr selten in einwandfreiem Zustand.
In letzter Zeit hat sich das Ganze etwas verbessert, im Gegenzug kommt es mir so vor, als ob Päckchen und Pakete immer länger zu mir brauchen. 

Speditionen sind aber oft noch schlimmer - eine sollte bei uns mal einen Herd abliefern, den durfte sie jedoch gleich wieder mitnehmen, da die komplette Vorderseite eingedrückt war. Ich möchte nicht wissen, mit welch schwerem Gerät man anrücken muss, um eine Edelstahltür einzudellen. 

Naja, so lange man sich alles genau anschaut, bevor man irgendwas unterschreibt, ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Ap_Tracid (5. Januar 2007)

Ich find die Aktion echt nett, aber bezweifle, dass bis heute Nacht 200 Kommentare eingehen. 

Zum Thema Post fällt mir grad noch was ein...

Wenn man bei der Anmeldung am Online Portal der Arbeitsagentur das Passwort vergisst, dann kann man sich ein neues schicken lassen. 
Lustig ist dann, dass aber nicht im Posteingang auftaucht. Auch nach mehrfachen Versuchen blieb der Erfolg aus. Zwei Tage später traf dann ein ominöser Brief ein, der sich als das zugesendete Passwort herausstellte.
Bei schicken wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass die einen Brief meinen. Wer macht denn sowas?!? 

Es lebe der Papierkrieg!

Frohes Neues!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

bsekranker am 05.01.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nicht wissen, mit welch schwerem Gerät man anrücken muss, um eine Edelstahltür einzudellen.



Das stell ich mir grad ziemlich lustig vor


----------



## HanFred (5. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 05.01.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 05.01.2007 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke mal, dass dazu ein stapler völlig ausreicht.


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Januar 2007)

Stefan1981 am 05.01.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal Googeln oder guckst du hier :
> 
> http://www.mineralienatlas.de/lexikon/index.php/Druse



Wir müssen doch die Posts pushen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (5. Januar 2007)

Bald sinds 100    Bei uns kommt auch fast iemmr alles gut an, aber auch bei uns sind die Postbten eher genervt, war mal Zeitungsausträger und hab nen Postboten nach ner Straße gefragt (die solltens ja wissen...) und der war zwar höflich aber trotzdem hat man ihm angemerkt wie arg ihn sein Job nervt.... trotzdem Lob an alle Postboten, große Klasse was ihr da jedne Tag bei jedem Wetter bringt


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. Januar 2007)

Hat jetzt zwar ned wirklich was mit der Post zu tun, aber was ich auch immer wieder liebe ist das fröhliche "Wo ist denn heute morgen die Zeitung?" - Spiel.   

Die wird von irgendeinem privatem Lieferservice gebracht. Aufnahmekriterien : Möglichst kreative Verstecke finden oder wenns schon direkt bei der Tür sein muß dann wenigst so das der Wind die Zeitung über den gesamten Innenhof verteilt...   

Dazu muß man wissen das wir einen offenen Gang haben, also meine Wohnungstür wirklich nach draußen führt. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 05.01.2007 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> .... trotzdem Lob an alle Postboten, große Klasse was ihr da jedne Tag bei jedem Wetter bringt



Aber ehrlich!! Ich würd so einen Job glaub ich net aushalten... Vor allem wenns schüttet wie aus Eimern oder friert... *bibber*


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 05.01.2007 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bald sinds 100    Bei uns kommt auch fast iemmr alles gut an, aber auch bei uns sind die Postbten eher genervt, war mal Zeitungsausträger und hab nen Postboten nach ner Straße gefragt (die solltens ja wissen...) und der war zwar höflich aber trotzdem hat man ihm angemerkt wie arg ihn sein Job nervt.... trotzdem Lob an alle Postboten, große Klasse was ihr da jedne Tag bei jedem Wetter bringt



Ja ganz große klasse ....
Ich bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es besser ist alles was durch so grade durch meinen Briefschlitz gehn könnte nur noch per Nachnahme zu bestellen. Da die Postboten hier egal ob Hard- oder Software versuchen es durch zu quetschen ohne vorher zu klingeln wenn sie nicht noch Geld dafür bekommen.
Dazu kommt noch das ich keinen Briefkasten habe sondern einen nur einen Briefschlitz in der Tür d.h. alles was dadurch gesteckt wird platscht aus gut einem Meter Höhe auf den Fußboden.


----------



## sp4cer (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bekomm nich so sehr viel Post, dafür gibts ja mitlerweile Internet , )


----------



## OverLoarD (5. Januar 2007)

Ja auch ich hatte schon ein zerstörten Brief in der Hand, der dann auch gleich kurzerhand von der Post ganz geöffnet wurde um zu sehen ob der Inhalt unleserlich geworden sein könnte! FRECHHEIT! 

Das ganze war dann samt Entschuldigungsschreiben in Plastik eingeschweißt und wurde mir dann zugestellt.....


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

sp4cer am 05.01.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomm nich so sehr viel Post, dafür gibts ja mitlerweile Internet , )



Dann will ich mal sehen, wie die ein Elektronikmarkt einen 52" LCD Fernseher per Mail schickt  Naja, aber was Briefe angeht, stimmt schon. Da haben die E-Mails der Post einige Arbeit abgenommen.


----------



## Potty (5. Januar 2007)

NARF   

Dieses Jahr haben die meinen kompletten Briefkasten abgefackelt!!!

Die Asche war nicht mehr leserlich....  

Da hat das I-Net echt schon große Vorteile, dafür ist somit alles sehr viel einfacher ausspionierbar.

Fazit: Nächstes Jahr sprenge ich Briefkästen - oooohhhhhhhhjjjjjjjhhhhaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr 



Ciao
folks


----------



## AngryAngelDD (5. Januar 2007)

Also wir unserer mittelständischen Firma verschicken täglich per Post reichlich Pakete und Briefe, manchmal bis zu 1 Tonne gesamt-gewicht (alles zusammengenommen)...ich muss sagen, die machen einen anständigen Job...
die müssen ja auch in der postzentrale erstmal bewegt werden. und das auch noch übernacht.
selbst ins ausland sind die megazügig dabei!
Also: Respekt für die POST (und DHL)!!!


----------



## raedeo (5. Januar 2007)

Ich persönlich hatte noch nie große schwierigkeiten mit der Post, zum einen weill ich wenn nur sachen bei onlineanbietern bestelle(die ihre post ja schließlich nit in den Briefkasten schmeißen), oder einfach e-mails schreibe, denn wofür hat man denn seine 4 E-Mail-Konten? 

MfG raedeo


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Januar 2007)

AngryAngelDD am 05.01.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir unserer mittelständischen Firma verschicken täglich per Post reichlich Pakete und Briefe, manchmal bis zu 1 Tonne gesamt-gewicht (alles zusammengenommen)...ich muss sagen, die machen einen anständigen Job...
> die müssen ja auch in der postzentrale erstmal bewegt werden. und das auch noch übernacht.
> selbst ins ausland sind die megazügig dabei!
> Also: Respekt für die POST (und DHL)!!!



Ja was meinst du was das auch für eine Plackerei ist ... *auserfahrungspricht* Am Tag hat man da seine 7 Tonnen gut bewegt. Wir haben das mal nachgerechnet.. *stöhn*


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Potty am 05.01.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> NARF
> 
> Dieses Jahr haben die meinen kompletten Briefkasten abgefackelt!!!
> 
> ...



Hey die Zerstörung von Briefkästen ist immerhin Sachbeschädigung, welche strafbar ist, auch wenn es in weiten Teilen Deutschlands ein festes Ritual der Silvester-Kultur ist.


----------



## Pedersen (5. Januar 2007)

*Deutsche Post*

Tja, ab und an erhält man mal einen völlig zerkniterten Umschlag oder noch schlimmer der Originalumschlag wurde durch einen von der Post ersetzt, weil das Original des Absenders ''irgendwie'' kaputt gegangen ist...  
Das bedeutet zwar auch das wahrscheinlich jemand den Brief in irgendeiner Zwischenstation gelesen hat, aber was will man den machen...Anrufe werden nur weitergeleitet, Rückrufe erhält man nicht..eigentlich wie bei der Dt. Telekom.  

Etwas völlig verloren gegangen ist mir auch schon: da hatte ich mal was in England bestellt...und die Post hats verschludert..nach ewigem Streit wurde mir dann wenigstens das Geld erstattet...naja...  

Alles in Allem bekomme ich fast täglich irgendein Paket oder nätürlich Briefe und es funktioniert bis auf ''tragische Einzelfälle'' ziemlich Reibungslos.


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

Tja die gute alte Post einst Monopolinhaber für Briefe, Pakete und Telekommunikation ... was ist nur aus ihr geworden


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

Ein weiterer post.....


----------



## blackcoffee (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

ich hatte kein direkten entschuldigungsbrief dabei, aber einmal war ein packet beschaedigt (ecken ausgebrochen) und das hat die post mir ganz viel postklebeband wida abgedichtet. Hatte erst gedacht, dass es der Typ selber war, der es mir geschiggt hatte, aba dem war nichts so (hatte nachgefragt^^). 
sehr nett von der post  (auch wenn se evtl selba dran schuld gewesen sind, dass es putt gegangen is^^)

der inhalt selber war unversehr und ich konnte das packet vollends geniessen


----------



## fsm (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

113 Kommentare!

Also, ich uss sagen, wenn die Quote so bleibt, sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Rhiana (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

bei uns kommt die post an manchen tagen auch überhaupt nicht,
was wirklich ärgerlich ist, wenn man auf etwas wichtiges wartet...
wie spiele z.b. *g*


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

Wieso eigentlich Rekordversuch? Man muss nur einen Threat zu Emsdetten aufmachen und schon hat man binnen 6 Stunden 400 posts ^^


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*



			
				fsm am 05.01.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 113 Kommentare!
> 
> Also, ich uss sagen, wenn die Quote so bleibt, sehe ich schwarz.



Ja dabei sollte man bedenken das mit zunehmendem Wochenende ein Abnehmen des durchschnittlichen Foren-Users oder viel mehr seiner Aktivität einher geht. Ein bis heute ungeklärtes wissenschaftliches Phänomen.


----------



## NintendoLord (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*



			
				Rhiana am 05.01.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns kommt die post an manchen tagen auch überhaupt nicht,
> was wirklich ärgerlich ist, wenn man auf etwas wichtiges wartet...
> wie spiele z.b. *g*



Wie, die Post kommt bei euch nicht jeden Tag?   
Ist sowas überhaupt zulässig?


p.s. Achso, noch ein zusätzlicher Post!


----------



## AngryAngelDD (5. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 05.01.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was meinst du was das auch für eine Plackerei ist ... *auserfahrungspricht* Am Tag hat man da seine 7 Tonnen gut bewegt. Wir haben das mal nachgerechnet.. *stöhn*



Ich weiss was es für ein Plackerei beim Einpacken ist.
Dann muss ich es ja noch einschweissen, dann auf den kleinen Postwagen umladen, um es später dann auf den grossen postwagen zu laden, den ihr dann per LKW abholen kommt....

Ich glaube wir sind uns einig: Schwerstarbeit!


----------



## Yankee-F (5. Januar 2007)

Potty am 05.01.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> NARF
> 
> Dieses Jahr haben die meinen kompletten Briefkasten abgefackelt!!!
> 
> ...



Da das auch schonmal passiert ist, hab ich diesmal einfach den Briefkasten abgebaut.   

(ist zum Glück nur am Zaun befestigt)


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eigentlich Rekordversuch? Man muss nur einen Threat zu Emsdetten aufmachen und schon hat man binnen 6 Stunden 400 posts ^^



Doch 200 Posts zu diesem Thema wären ein Rekord, bei so einem langweiligen Thema ist es schon ein Wunder das überhaupt wer drauf geklickt hat. Versuch doch mal ganz lansam drei mal vor dich hin zu sagen "Deutsche Post" "Deutsche Post" "Deutsche Po


----------



## Echse (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Post*

Najo ich bekam mal ne CD die in so ein  Luftmattencouvert oder wie man die Dinger nennt Verpackt war. Aber man sah schon von aussen das die CD wohl nicht mer ganz ist. Ein Brief war da allerdings nicht dabei.
Oder ein anderes mal hatte ich ein Packet erwartet. Als ich am Abend nach Hause kam schaute ich in den Briefkasten und da war es. Aber irgendwie zimmlich durchnässt. Zum Glück war nichts wertvolles drin.


----------



## Fire (5. Januar 2007)

Wir durften vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal einen brennenden Briefkasten nach Böllereinschlag löschen.

Da war aber net mehr so viel zu retten


----------



## Jojoselavi (5. Januar 2007)

Fire am 05.01.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir durften vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal einen brennenden Briefkasten nach Böllereinschlag löschen.
> 
> Da war aber net mehr so viel zu retten



Jo das war bei meiner Oma auch mal   
Da hats den ganzen Briefkasten rausgesprengt war aber auch ne Rakete drin^^


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

Hier mal n Link warum die Post heute gelb ist:
http://www.farbimpulse.de/farbwirkung/detail/0/11.html


----------



## Caldazar (5. Januar 2007)

Ich wunder mich immer wer solchen Mist baut.
Grad wenn man übers Netz DVD's ausleiht ne blöde Sache.


----------



## KevinEdler (5. Januar 2007)

Jojoselavi am 05.01.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das war bei meiner Oma auch mal
> Da hats den ganzen Briefkasten rausgesprengt war aber auch ne Rakete drin^^



Bei unsern Nachbarn is da dieses Jahr nur n Blumentopf kaputt gegangen.
Die Rakete hat auf halbem Weg einfach wieder kehrt gemacht


----------



## aelysis (5. Januar 2007)

Hm nur einmal eine Büchersendung, die von der Post eingeschweißt wurde weil auf dem Weg aus Amiland die Versandtasche gerissen war. Also nichts dramatisches.


----------



## RickSkywalker (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte noch nie Brandspuren bei Sendungen von der Post, aber schon einige male meinen Ärger wegen verloreg gegangen Paketen. Der Schreiber des Briefes hat übrigens eine extremst häßliche Schrift


----------



## N7ghty (5. Januar 2007)

Mir ist folgendes passiert:
Ich bestelle zwei Päckchen von unterschiedlicher Firmen kurze Zeit hintereinander. Eine Woche später geh ich zur Post mit einem Zettel, in der Hand, dass ich EIN Päckchen da abholen könne. Ich hole ein Päckchen ab, während mein anderes noch schön auf der Post rumlag und ich so langsam aber sicher wütend wurde, weil ich es schon ganz gerne haben wollte.
Wütend stapfte ich zurück zur Post und fragte knurrend, ob ein Päckchen für mich da wäre. Es war da und diese Pappnasen haben vergessen mir es sofort zu geben. Die ganze Sache hat mir insgesamt einen halben Tag geraubt (wegen Anstehen, hingehen, zurückgehen usw.)


----------



## bsekranker (5. Januar 2007)

RickSkywalker am 05.01.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schreiber des Briefes hat übrigens eine extremst häßliche Schrift


Der Brief ging an die Play Vanilla, von daher tippe ich auf "Schreiberin".

Was die Sache eher schlimmer macht - i. d. R. haben doch Männer die hässlichere Schrift...


----------



## Succer (5. Januar 2007)

aelysis am 05.01.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm nur einmal eine Büchersendung, die von der Post eingeschweißt wurde weil auf dem Weg aus Amiland die Versandtasche gerissen war. Also nichts dramatisches.


Jau, das gleiche hatte ich an Weihnachten auch...


Ansonsten eigentlich nix


----------



## fsm (5. Januar 2007)

Wenn nein, dann tut mir das hier ernsthaft LKeid, aber ist ja auch ein ernster Beitrag und kein Spam:

Darf man eigentlich mehrmals posten? (Natürlich nicht 20 Mal am Stück, aber eben so wie ich jetzt nach ner Stunde nochmal?)


----------



## Joe_2000 (5. Januar 2007)

Also was verbranntes hab ich bisher noch nicht bekommen.   Allerdings mal ne etwas zersprengte PcGames-DVD: http://home.arcor.de/fireflyer/PCG-DVD-03,03.jpg    

Joe


----------



## Freezeman (5. Januar 2007)

Auch eine Art den Werbegeschenkemüll loszuwerden  
So muss der arme Praktikant (ist das eigentlich noch Zam?) wenigstens nicht laufen sondern kann sich beruhigt dem Kaffeekochen widmen.


----------



## CMDRREDX (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Bei mir landet regelmäßig die Post meiner Nachbarn im Briefkasten haben zwar den selben Nachnamen aber ich hab es ihn schon gesagt was er bei mir nur reinschmeißen soll aber dre lernt das warscheinlich nie.


----------



## Nomisum (5. Januar 2007)

bin ja äußerst angenehm überrascht, dass die post sogar entschuldigungsschreiben verfasst ^^ hätt ich ihr gar net zugetraut.


----------



## jsi (5. Januar 2007)

Also, 
ich und nen Kumpel haben uns mal einiges an Hardware bestellt. 
Als das Paket von meiner Mutter angenommen angenommen wurde, hat sie leider nicht bemerkt, dass eine untere Ecke des Pakets komplett wegGERISSEN (ca. 5cm großes Loch) war... zum glückt war kein kleinzeug rausgefallen   

Ansonsten kann ich mich eigentlich nicht über die Post beschweren.

mfg
jsi


_btw:_ In (ca.) 3 Stunden werd ich 18 Jahre alt. Steigert das jetzt meine Gewinnchancen?


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Na ihr habt Probleme ... mir haben schon mal irgendwelche Rotzblagen durch den Briefschlitz zu Halloween Klopapier (unbenutztes) ins Haus geworfen.


----------



## Zonny (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr habt Probleme ... mir haben schon mal irgendwelche Rotzblagen durch den Briefschlitz zu Halloween Klopapier (unbenutztes) ins Haus geworfen.



Ich hab zu Silverster gesehen, wie einer versucht hat, in nen Briefkasten zu pinkeln...  Immer diese besoffenen Kiddies

MfG

Zonny


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Zonny am 05.01.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ego-Perspektive ?


----------



## amigaone (5. Januar 2007)

bei mir ist schon ein brief angekommen mit falscher strasse und hausnummer, falschem vor namen und der ort war auch falsch geschrieben, aber habe ihn erhalten...^^


----------



## funkymaisbrot (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

habe vor einiger Zeit mal ne Surround-Anlage für den PC per Post verschickt. Die kam leider auch nach Wochen nicht beim Empfänger an. Dank eines Rechercheauftrages bei der Post wurde dann nach insgesammt anderthalb Monaten das Paket in irgendeinem Zwischenlager gefunden. Die Pakethülle war derart beschädigt das der halbe Adressaufkleber abgerissen war. Meine Absenderadresse war allerdings noch zu lesen. Trotzdem schickte man mir das Paket nicht von selbst wieder zurück. Erst nach Erteilung des Suchauftrags bekam ich es dann. Was völlig dämlich war, da ich der Post bereits mit dem Suchauftrag auch die Empfängeradresse mitgeteilt habe. So mußte ich das Paket erneut verschicken. Zum Glück haben die mir zwei Paketgutscheine zugeschickt. Aber auch damit gab es Probleme. Das Porto kostete 10€ und die haben mir zwei 5€ Gutscheine zugeschickt. Auf dem Postamt meinten die dann, das man keine zwei Gutscheine auf ein Paket kleben darf. Verrückt!!! Ich blieb aber hartnäckig und so ging das dann doch.
Scheiß Post!!!

funkymaisbrot


----------



## django51 (5. Januar 2007)

Na ob das noch bis Mitternacht 200 postings werden ???

Jedenfalls ist mir das Thema nicht unbekannt, ist schon mal passiert, aber hat Gottseidank Seltenheitswert. Vor Jahren bekam ich eine Sendung von der Post schön in eine Plastikfolie verpackt und mit Postsiegeln zugepappt. Dabei war auch ein kleines Zettelchen, dass mich darauf hinwies, dass der Umschlag beim Transport aufgerissen war und deshalb die Umverpackung vorgenommen wurde, sollte etwas fehlen, sollte man sich an die Stelle XY wenden. War aber noch alles vorhanden auch wenn der Inhalt des Umschlagsauch ein wenig gelitten hatte.
Ist in den Ganzen Jahren mir erst einmal privat passiert. Also ein Hoch auf unsere deutsche Post, die insgesamt ein zuverlässiger und auch schneller Lieferdienst ist, auch wenn mich der Abbau von Postämtern und der Umgang der Post mit Ihren Postagenten in den Post-Agenturen manchmal sauer aufstösst.


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

django51 am 05.01.2007 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob das noch bis Mitternacht 200 postings werden ???



Pushen wir den Thread einfach mit einem kleinen Spielchen, jeder muss ein Wort mit Post nennen, ich fang an:

Postal


----------



## fsm (5. Januar 2007)

Postal Dude?

Postal² ?

Postal - Sahre the Pain?


Och man, du hast das beste schon weggenommen.

postalisch ->http://tinyurl.com/yjxk84


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> django51 am 05.01.2007 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, so werdens wohl keine 200 werden. Und spammen bringt auch nix. 

Ich könnt ja jetzt noch anführen das ich sonst immer zufrieden mit der Post war/bin/hoffentlich sein werde. Und das die Briefträgerin bei meinen Eltern auch immer die Hunde mit kleinen Knochen beglückt. Oder das mich so ein Postmopedfahrer auf dem Gehsteig fast mal übersehen und angefahren hätte...   

Aber is ja auch nur eine getarnte Form von Spam.


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

fsm am 05.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Postal Dude?
> 
> Postal² ?
> 
> ...



Postraub


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Januar 2007)

Ui, das wird ja viel knapper hier als ich dachte, dachte bis um 6 oder so wären die 200 voll... 
Hatte bisher gar keine Probleme mit der Post. (ok ich versende auch nicht viel ^^)


----------



## ZT-ORION (5. Januar 2007)

Mich würde es mal interessieren, wieviele Briefe so pro Silvesternacht den Böllern zum Opfer fallen... 
Vielleicht gibts dazu ja sogar eine offizielle Statistik


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

ZT-ORION am 05.01.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es mal interessieren, wieviele Briefe so pro Silvesternacht den Böllern zum Opfer fallen...
> Vielleicht gibts dazu ja sogar eine offizielle Statistik



*Post*er


----------



## Succer (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> django51 am 05.01.2007 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie war das mit SPAM++?




Spoiler



Wehe es zeigt jetzt irgendwer auf mich


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Succer am 05.01.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Spam sondern ein Spiel !!!    

BTW Postleitzahl


----------



## Nur-Ich (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> fsm am 05.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit der Post eigentlich nur Probleme, wenn mein "Stammbote" krank ist oder Urlaub hat.
Letzten Oktober hatter er z.B. seinen Jahresurlaub, da habe ich Wochenlang kein Paket direkt geliefert bekommen.
Entweder musste ich sie bei der Post oder bei einem Nachbarn abholen.
Und ich war jedes mal anwesend.
Das krasseste war eine Lieferung die im 10. Stock abgegeben wurde, ich wohne im 9. .
Da war dem Zusteller der weg wohl zu weit.


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Postbeamter


----------



## FantaLight (5. Januar 2007)

Ey Leude net einschlafen die 200 packen wa doch noch   

hoffentlich kommt morgen der Postbote mit meinem neuen Staubsauger >-<


----------



## fsm (5. Januar 2007)

Oh, darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen: Was mit Post, hat aber nix mit post zu tun (ich bin so genial!)


   POSTer  !!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOW !!!!! Betet mich an!


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

fsm am 05.01.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen: Was mit Post, hat aber nix mit post zu tun (ich bin so genial!)
> 
> 
> POSTer  !!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOW !!!!! Betet mich an!




Siehe oben ^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (5. Januar 2007)

Post-It!
also die Notizblätter die man iwo dranbabben kann


----------



## rengaru (5. Januar 2007)

wenn es heißt, kein spam, warum spammt ihr dann trotzdem? die ausrede ist dochn spiel ist auch blöd, weil solche spiele doch ebenfalls spam sind oO




naja, wir kriegen bie uns die letzten tage andauernd 3-4briefe für unsere nachbarn, die neu eingezogen sind, obwohl meine mutter schon mehrmals bei der post bescheid gegeben hat, dass die briefe nciht für uns sind, sondern für die neuen nachbarn, was ja auch irgendwie klar draufsteht


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Postkutsche


----------



## lenymo (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Postkutsche



A*post*olische Kirche


----------



## Freezeman (5. Januar 2007)

lenymo am 05.01.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> A*post*olische Kirche



*Post*apokalyptische Zukunftsvisionen


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mal nen Brief von rengaru gekriegt,der war sehr zerfleddert...


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Tem*post*rafe


----------



## undergrounderX (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> fsm am 05.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post mortem
Von Latein für Angeber


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

undergrounderX am 05.01.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist zwar kein zusammenhängendes Wort aber gut ^^

Poststempel


----------



## Freezeman (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Poststempel



Kompost


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Postweg


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

meine Nachbarrin wohnt hier schon seit Wochen nicht mehr und bekommt immer noch Post...wobei...muss ja nicht umbedingt an der Post liegen

Meine Familie hat einen sehr häufig vorkommenden Nachnamen in Deutschland, meine Mutter auch noch nen ähnlich häufigen Vornahmen.

Das Beste:
in einem Haus wohnte mal noch so eine mit dem gleichen Namen *g*
Es gab eigentlich keine Woche ohne Fehleinwurf.

Bei meiner Oma isses anders:
Anderer Stadtteil, gleiche Strasse, gleiche Nummer, gleicher Nachname;
was schon einmal zu ner Verwechselung führte


boa..wenigstens besser als Begriffe mit Post zu suchen

Postwendend
er schießt - und - der Torwart ist auf seinem Posten


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Flaschenpost


----------



## Zonny (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Flaschenpost



Post mortem


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Zonny am 05.01.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatten wir schon grade 

Posthorn


----------



## Zonny (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zonny am 05.01.2007 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Flaschenpost
Im forum POSTen


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich am nächsten POSTwerktag nicht POSTwendend meine POST vom POSTboten bekomme kann er seinen letzten POSTlohn POSThum mit der POST an seine POSTlerwitwe schicken lassen, von mir aus auch per EilPOST. Da helfen ihm auch die zwölf APOSTel nichts mehr! Und ich hab noch nicht mal einen APOSTroph gebraucht um diesen Text fix wie der POSTfuchs zu schreiben!


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

Nagut, nun fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.
Achdoch:

Früher konnten sich Postboten Zeitschriften mitnehmen, wenn derjenige verzogen war.
Heute MÜSSEN die Zeitschriften weggeschmissen und vernichtet werden (meist durch Kamera überwacht).
Postzusteller bekommen nichma Briefmarken günstiger/geschenkt.

Außenposten


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

"für Rekord spam"


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> "für Rekord spam"



Na was los? Wollt ihr nicht die 200 packen?


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Hab selber noch keine verbrannte Post bekommen, aber irgentwelche gehirnamputierten Mitmenschen haben scheinbar einem Briefkasten irgentwo in der Umgebung fachgerecht zerlegt und die Post in den Bach gekippt.
Idioten...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Also Postkästen haben wir nicht geowned, allerdings Raketen in Telefonzellen gezündet. Ergebnis: Sie bleiben ganz


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Ich gehe weiterhin munter als Beispiel voran, wie man mit sinnlosen posts die 200er Grenze erreicht


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Zonny am 05.01.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Postapokalyptisches Szenario?


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe weiterhin munter als Beispiel voran, wie man mit sinnlosen posts die 200er Grenze erreicht



jap los wir brauchen nicht mal mehr ein posting pro minute ^^


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zonny am 05.01.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Postapokalyptisches hatten wir schon


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

The Postman (einer von Kevin Costners Filmflopps)


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

Nach diesem Beitrag fehlen nur noch 14...
Ab 10 feiern wir dann ins neue Jahr 
edit:
da war einer schneller..14 stimmt


----------



## Lordnikon27 (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wollen wir, und ja, Spam lässt sich dabei nicht vermeiden, aber Doppelposts sind hier gar nich gerne gesehen und auf einer Ebene mit Cheaten *Sumpfling und Sturminssperrfeuer böse anguck*


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Fällt mir gerade noch ein: In der evangelischen Pfarre in meinem Ort haben irgentwelche Deppen mal den Briefkasten gesprengt. An sich nichts außergewöhliches, aber der Briefkasten hing an der Haustür und die war der Detonation nicht mehr gewachsen. Das sah ziemlich übel aus...


----------



## meXXer (5. Januar 2007)

Hab selber auch fast nur gutes über die Post zu berichten. Ein einziges mal ist eine Warensendung verschwunden. Sonst kam wirklich immer alles ohne Schaden an. Und das ist bei der Menge, die ich verschicke schon ne ganz gute Leistung. Bin mit dem Postboten schon perdu, so oft wie ich den seh


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das packen mer schon, munter voran Genossen!


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 05.01.2007 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach diesem Beitrag fehlen nur noch 14...
> Ab 10 feiern wir dann ins neue Jahr
> edit:
> da war einer schneller..14 stimmt



Ein wenig spät für eine Feier ins neue Jahr ... soll das vielleicht eine post Neujahrsparty werden ...*BRÜLLER*


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

HIer noch ne Postgeschichte,
DIE Postgeschichte:
http://www.dpwn.de/dpwn?skin=hi&check=&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=2001322


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Macht die Post eigentlich überall ihre Filialen dicht?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Noch 10 posts, verzeihung 9


----------



## bogus6 (5. Januar 2007)

Also mit Silvesterboellern habe ich bisher in Sachen Post noch nichts zu tun gehabt. Liegt wohl aber auch eher daran, dass ich im Ausland wohne und dort es nicht so "schlimm" ist mit Silvesterknallern wie in DLand.

Habe bis vor wenigen Jahren in Irland gelebt und mir auch die PC Games als Abo dahin schicken lassen. Dies war mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. Einige Ausgaben kamen an, andere wiederum nicht. Die PC Games oder die deutsche Post kann ich dafuer aber nicht verantwortlich machen, es lag eher an der irischen 'An Post'. Mal wurde Post zugestellt, mal halt eben nicht.
Dazu aber noch ein krasseres Beispiel: Einer meiner Mitbewohner (auch aus DLand) hatte ein Paket von seiner Oma erhalten, welches im Oktober abgeschickt worden war. Es kam an zu Ostern.

Man kann sich sicherlich vorstellen, in welchem Zustand sich der darin versandte Kuchen mittlerweile befand.

Danach ging es nach Spanien. Hier habe ich die PC Games ueberraschenderweise regelmaessiger erhalten. Das heisst aber nicht, dass diese sich immer in einem lesefreundlichen Zustand befand. Denn leider war der Briefkastenschlitz nicht sehr gross und so bedurfte es eben einiger Gewalt des Postboten, damit die Ausgabe (mit DVD) auch wirklich noch in den Briefkasten "hineinpasste". Natuerlich waere es zu einfach gewesen, die Ausgabe vor meine sich im Erdgeschoss befindende Wohnungstuer zu legen.

Aber ich will ja nicht meckern, immerhin habe ich die PC Games dort fast jeden Monat auch erhalten. Nun da ich nicht mehr in Spanien lebe, werde ich es im Laufe diesen Jahres evtl. mal wieder mit einem Abo der PC Games probieren.

EDIT: Ich moechte noch hinzufuegen, dass ich sicherlich nie wieder ueber die Deutsche Post meckern werde (falls ich dass ueberhaupt jemals getan habe).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht die Post eigentlich überall ihre Filialen dicht?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Macht die Post eigentlich überall ihre Filialen dicht?



Allein für meinen Eifer hätte ich den Preis verdient


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Macht die Post eigentlich überall ihre Filialen dicht?


Stellen wir die Frage eben um: Gibts noch irgentwo echte Postfilialen?


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Macht die Post eigentlich überall ihre Filialen dicht?



Ach das bringt doch alles nix mehr die 200 schaffen wir nie !!

GEBT DOCH ENDLICH AUF !!!!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten für die 200 ^^


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst doch nicht einfach hier nur Emotes spamen ich mein DAS GEEEHHT DOCH NICHT !!!!


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Egal weiter machen das hier wird der neue GMZ ^^


----------



## platoX (5. Januar 2007)

Naja ne Geschichte hab ich. 
Ich hab mir einmal bei ebay etwas für meine Freundinn bestellt,nämlich sexy Unterwäsche  . Zufälligerweise hatte ich auch ein Tag vorher ein PC Spiel für meinen kleinen Bruder dort bestellt. 
6 Tage später kam ich relativ spät aus der Schule und sah ein offenes Päckchen da liegen.Dann kam auch schon mein Bruder kichernd und mit hochrotem Kopf die Treppe runter und sagte,dass er dachte darin sei sein Spiel und erzählte mir,dass er es geöffnet hat und sich gewundert hat was da drin ist und es gleich meiner Mutter gezeigt hat,weil er dachte er wäre betrogen und veräppelt worden. 

Naja ein Tag später kam dann wirklich sein Spiel an ,aber die Geschichte wird seitdem in der ganzen Familie rumerzählt.


----------



## tobeast (5. Januar 2007)

So btt:
Ja, ist mir auch schon passiert, vor einigen Jahren als ich mich als Austauschschüler beworben hatte...Ich hatte die Bewerbung in den Briefkasten geschmissen, kam nach einiger Zeit jedoch an mich zurück, in einer Tüte eingeschweißt und mit nem Schreiben, jemand hätte den Briefkasten in Brand gesteckt und durch Löschwasser wäre mein Brief beschädigt worden...naja, die Bewerbungsfrist für's Austauschjahr war zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar schon vorbei, aber in Anbetracht der Umstände wurde ich dann doch noch Austauschschüler und war ein tolles Jahr im Ausland


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Na, hat noch einer irgentwo ne Filiale gesehen?
Ich mein, ich hab son riesiges Paketzentrum in der Nachbarschaft, aber die nehmen keine Packete an...


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 05.01.2007 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich anders:
Nicht mehr zu viel, sonst wird uns noch Spam unterstellt
Bzw., eigentlich heist Spam ja sowas wie unerwünschte Werbung, ist aber nicht das was wir machen; 
"Spaming" vielleicht..also unerwünscht werben...ne, sind ja keine Zeugen Jehovas...

Ah, da fällt mir ein:
In unserem Hausflur liegt viel Werbung, wird aber alles von anderen Unternehmen dahingelegt (und keiner liest es, gibt so alle 2 -3 Wochen nen richtig guten Berg).

So, nun müssten wir es gepackt haben oder ?
*GewinneGewinneGewinne*

..man hatte ich heut wenig zu tun...


----------



## Freezeman (5. Januar 2007)

MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, hat noch einer irgentwo ne Filiale gesehen?
> Ich mein, ich hab son riesiges Paketzentrum in der Nachbarschaft, aber die nehmen keine Packete an...



Wundert mich nicht, dass die keine Pa*c*kete annehmen, vielleicht solltest du es mal mit Paketen versuchen...


----------



## FantaLight (5. Januar 2007)

Jetzt hört doch auf zu spam wir ham doch die 200 hat doch keinen sinn mehr


----------



## MrBigX (5. Januar 2007)

Freezeman am 05.01.2007 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 05.01.2007 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoppla.
Die sortieren die Pakete blos und leiten sie weiter, abgeben kann ich da garnichts (es sei denn es passt in den Briefkaten davor. Und damit währen wir wieder bei Böllern um unzugängliche Briefkästen zu öffnen...


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

Doch das hat Sinn, wenn sich der ähm hier Dings du weißt schon nur die erste und letzte Seite aunschaut ob auch wirklich alle Postings ok waren sprich kein Spam (Stichprobe) dann könnte tatsächlich noch glatt irgendwer was gewinnen, auch wenn ich das nicht mehr wirklich glaube


----------



## FantaLight (5. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch das hat Sinn, wenn sich der ähm hier Dings du weißt schon nur die erste und letzte Seite aunschaut ob auch wirklich alle Postings ok waren sprich kein Spam (Stichprobe) dann könnte tatsächlich noch glatt irgendwer was gewinnen, auch wenn ich das nicht mehr wirklich glaube



Ach du meinst die Posts von Sturm ins Sperrfeuer wo er sich imemr selber quotet? :o stimmt die müssen wa wieder gut machen


----------



## Kreon (5. Januar 2007)

platoX am 05.01.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ne Geschichte hab ich.
> Ich hab mir einmal bei ebay etwas für meine Freundinn bestellt,nämlich sexy Unterwäsche  . Zufälligerweise hatte ich auch ein Tag vorher ein PC Spiel für meinen kleinen Bruder dort bestellt.
> 6 Tage später kam ich relativ spät aus der Schule und sah ein offenes Päckchen da liegen.Dann kam auch schon mein Bruder kichernd und mit hochrotem Kopf die Treppe runter und sagte,dass er dachte darin sei sein Spiel und erzählte mir,dass er es geöffnet hat und sich gewundert hat was da drin ist und es gleich meiner Mutter gezeigt hat,weil er dachte er wäre betrogen und veräppelt worden.
> 
> Naja ein Tag später kam dann wirklich sein Spiel an ,aber die Geschichte wird seitdem in der ganzen Familie rumerzählt.



Ein so kreativer Beitrag so kurz vor der Deadline, Respekt. Ich finde du hast den Preis verdient


----------



## THEDiximaster (5. Januar 2007)

ach sowas hat ich auch schon^^

der brief war allerdings auch etwas bis sehr lediert und nicht nur brandspuren


also jungs knallt euer zeugs bitte nich in briefkästen wo meine verdammte post drinne is


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Januar 2007)

FantaLight am 05.01.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach quatsch ich bin dafür das Sturm ins Sperrfeuer den Preis bekommt und gut er hat sich zumindest sehr dafür angestrengt


----------



## RealJudGer (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte mal ein 120€  PC-Gehäuse bestellt, was während des Versandes beschädigt wurde (nur die Verpackung). Wenige Tage später habe ich ein komplett neues bekommen, kostenfrei 

Das alte ist übrigens bis auf ein, zwei Schrammen auch ganz geblieben


----------



## geroro (6. Januar 2007)

ich habe am 31.12. meine STeuererklärung eingesteckt
hoffen wir, dass sie unversehrt ankommt

sonst wird es teuer


----------



## JulietteSierra (6. Januar 2007)

> Hielten Sie selbst schon einen Brief oder gar ein zerstörtes Paket in Händen und war der Sendung ein Entschuldigungsschreiben beigelegt?



Tja, ich kann sagen, dass ich *kein* Entschuldigungsschreiben bekommen habe. ...und zwar von der PCGames selber.

In der Ausgabe 06/06 habe ich in dem "TheMovies"-Wettbewerb den dritten Platz gewonnen. Erfahren habe ich das allerdings erst, als ich mein Machinima auf der Cover-DVD gesehen habe. Falls jemand die CD/DVD noch hat, dann vergleicht mal den dritten Platz mit dem Video auf meiner Seite http://www.juliettesierra.de/TheMovies/. Ich hoffe das genügt als Beweis.

Leider habe ich aber meinen Preis noch nicht erhalten. Auch mehrmaliges Anschreiben an die PCGames hat irgenwie nichts gebracht. Vielleich werde ich ja jetzt irgendwie erhört.

So, an den Rest zumindest: Cool, die 200 wurde sogar mittlerweile geknackt.   

Falls euch ein paar coole Ideen einfallen, wie man aus meinem Trailer noch eine schöne Geschichte machen kann, postet das mal hier hin, mir ist nämlich die Idee ausgegangen. Vielleich mache ich daraus noch eine Serie.

PS: Wenn die beiden ersten das lesen, wie war den der Tripp nach Hollywood bzw. der rote Teppich.


----------



## ArcticWolf (6. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 05.01.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> FantaLight am 05.01.2007 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier wird nichts bestimmt




> Falls am heutigen Tag die Anzahl der Kommentare den Wert 200 übersteigt, dann wähle ich zufällig Leser aus den Kommentaren


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Januar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 06.01.2007 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird nichts bestimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was glaubst du wie er das anstellt ? Augen zu blind durch die Seiten des Threads klicken und mit dem Finger auf dem Monitor rumrutschen ?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Januar 2007)

Bin gegen Sturm ins Sperrfeuer, Doppelposts... pfff, kann ja jeder  


Spoiler



will selbst den Preis


----------



## undergrounderX (6. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> will selbst den Preis


Es gibt ein Preis ?


----------



## SteveatMC (6. Januar 2007)

undergrounderX am 06.01.2007 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp! Letzter Absatz  

Vielleicht ist es der Leserbrief


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gegen Sturm ins Sperrfeuer, Doppelposts... pfff, kann ja jeder
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ohne die vielen Spam+Doppelposts die zwar "jeder kann" wäre sicher  nicht die benötigte Anzahl von Posts in dem angegebenen Zeitrahmen zusammen gekommen 

Aber mal ehrlich so ein doller Preis wirds wohl nicht wirklich sein, mir ging es mehr darum die vorgegebene Menge von Antworten zu erreichen Just4Fun. Wenn der Preis nicht ein nagelneuer Highend PC kann ich sehr gut damit leben wenn ich nix gewonnen habe bzw es wegen des Spams + Doppelposts überhaupt nix gibt


----------



## Teslatier (6. Januar 2007)

platoX am 05.01.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Geschichte wird seitdem in der ganzen Familie rumerzählt.


Sowas is übel.


----------



## imagine-one (6. Januar 2007)

Auch wenn ich erst jetzt dazu komme, möchte ich trotzdem meinen Teil dazu beitragen.
also: HIER IST MEIN POST   

Schön, dass der Brief trotzdem zugestellt wurde, und dann auch noch mit Entschuldigungsschreiben von der Post   
trotzdem wieder mal typisch, dass manchen gar nix zu gut ist, um es nicht zu zerstören !


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Januar 2007)

imagine-one am 06.01.2007 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich erst jetzt dazu komme, möchte ich trotzdem meinen Teil dazu beitragen.
> also: HIER IST MEIN POST
> 
> Schön, dass der Brief trotzdem zugestellt wurde, und dann auch noch mit Entschuldigungsschreiben von der Post
> trotzdem wieder mal typisch, dass manchen gar nix zu gut ist, um es nicht zu zerstören !



Anmerkung der Redaktion: TOP WIR HABEN EINEN GEWINNER !!!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 06.01.2007 02:32 schrieb:
			
		

> imagine-one am 06.01.2007 02:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich das verstehen? seit wann heißt die redaktion Sumpfling?
oder bin ich bloß zu müde für den Witz?


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 03:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 06.01.2007 02:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja du bist zu müde ... geh ins Bett


----------



## fsm (6. Januar 2007)

Und jetzt?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gegen Sturm ins Sperrfeuer, Doppelposts... pfff, kann ja jeder
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 



> Ach quatsch ich bin dafür das Sturm ins Sperrfeuer den Preis bekommt und gut er hat sich zumindest sehr dafür angestrengt



Richtig, ohne meine Motivation wärt ihr jetzt immer noch bei 190 posts, also still an alle Sturmi Zweifler


----------



## handon (6. Januar 2007)

Die Post hat schonmal ne Grafikkarte von mir verschlampt und hat sich dafür entschuldigt


----------



## Burtchen (6. Januar 2007)

JulietteSierra am 06.01.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hielten Sie selbst schon einen Brief oder gar ein zerstörtes Paket in Händen und war der Sendung ein Entschuldigungsschreiben beigelegt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, das ist sicher ein Versehen mitsamt der üblichen Aneinanderreihung ungünstiger Umstände.    Wir gehen dem nach, versprochen!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Januar 2007)

Erfährt man per O-Mail wer gewonnen hat oder wird das in den Threat geschrieben? Wenn ich es nicht bin würde ich dem Gewinner gerne eine Briefbombe schicken gratulieren


----------



## ms-nudelholz (6. Januar 2007)

Des is ja mal ne feine Sache^^ Net schlecht DEUTSCHE POST!!!^^


----------



## starfoxmk (6. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 05.01.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit der Post, daher habe ich auch noch keine Entschuldigungsbriefe erhalten.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (6. Januar 2007)

Nur mal kurz ne Anmerkung: Seid ihr wahnsinnig!?!?!  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Rekordversuch klappt. Toll, jetzt darf ich 24 Seiten durchgehen und raussuchen, wer alles gewonnen hat  Arbeit über Arbeit!  Nein, quatsch! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das klappt! Sehr geil! Demnächst 300?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 06.01.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal kurz ne Anmerkung: Seid ihr wahnsinnig!?!?!  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Rekordversuch klappt. Toll, jetzt darf ich 24 Seiten durchgehen und raussuchen, wer alles gewonnen hat  Arbeit über Arbeit!  Nein, quatsch! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das klappt! Sehr geil! Demnächst 300?



300? könntest du zum Start des gleichnamigen Films machen, im Thread darfs nur um Geschichte gehen und es gibt Kinokarten oder so zu gewinnen   
300 schaffen Sumpfling und Sturminssperrfeuer ja sogar alleine


----------



## Subjunkie (6. Januar 2007)

Na ja mit der Post, bzw. der DHL (ist ja eh ein Laden...), hab' ich auch schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht:
Ich hatte die Oblivion-Collectors-Edition bei Amazon vorbestellt, so weit so gut.
An dem Donnerstag vor dem Releasetag hab' ich die E-mail von Amazon bekommen, das die Lieferung draußen ist -> sie hätte also Freitag da sein müssen, aber Pustekuchen! Freitag nichts, Samstag nichts, Montag nichts... Dienstag 'ne Karte im Briefkasten ('Sendung kann am Folgetag ab 12:00h abgeholt werden'), bin trotzdem noch Dienstag hin und was sagt mir dieser Knilch am Schalter kackfrech: 'Die liegt doch schon seid Freitag hier!'   
Bei dem Freund, für die ich sie mitbestellt habe (als Geburtstagsgeschenk!), lag' auch 'ne Karte im Briefkasten. Er hat dann und Neuzustellung gebeten, sie haben es aber stattdessen gleich wieder an Amazon zurückgeschickt und die konnten es nicht erneut liefern... DANKESCHÖN LIEBE DHL, IHR KÖNNT MIR ECHT GESTOHLEN BLEIBEN!!! Ich verschick nur noch mit Hermes, da kann ich meine Pakete jeden Tag (auch Sonntags) bis 19h unten am Kiosk abgeben und zwar ohne lange Schlangen; billiger ist es auch, versichert obendrein und die Zustellung hat (bisher) auch immer reibungslos funktioniert!


----------



## Vandalenhaeuptling (6. Januar 2007)

Hab in letzter Zeit via Paketverfolgung festgestellt, dass Pakete häufig vom zuständigen Depot abgeschickt werden, die Auslieferung jedoch völlig unbegründet abgebrochen wird. Diese erfolgt dann erst am nächsten Werktag, was bei normalem Versand defakto zu Lieferzeiten von 3-4 Tagen führt. Nicht gerade sehr schnell.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (6. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> 300? könntest du zum Start des gleichnamigen Films machen, im Thread darfs nur um Geschichte gehen und es gibt Kinokarten oder so zu gewinnen
> 300 schaffen Sumpfling und Sturminssperrfeuer ja sogar alleine



Soll das jetzt eine Herausforderung sein?  Also ich hätte da kein Problem mit, nur musst du dir im Klaren sein, dass wir uns dann irgendwie "hochschaukeln"  Aber wie gesagt, wenn ihr dafür bereit seid, ich bins immer.


----------



## rengaru (6. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 06.01.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn man der com nen richtig geilen pc im wert von >1000€ verspricht für 1zufälligen gewinner, wenn die com 40k posts schaffen soll an 1tag, dann würde die com selbst das schaffen 



Spoiler



vorausgesetzt der server verreckt dabei nicht so elendig wie beim gmz andauernd


----------



## fsm (6. Januar 2007)

Wer hat denn jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Januar 2007)

OK, Sumpfling und ich machen 300 posts an einem Tag und wir beide Teilen uns den Bargeldgewinn brüderlich     
Wer gewonnen hat? Ich natürlich! ^^


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Januar 2007)

Wie wo was ?!? Hat da wer die Worte Sumpfling und BARGELD gebraucht ??


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 06.01.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wo was ?!? Hat da wer die Worte Sumpfling und BARGELD gebraucht ??



Richtig ^^
Das war mein Vorschlag auf das Argument, dass du und ich 300 an einem Tag schaffen würden ^^
Und Bargeld als Gewinn finde ich immer fein, war halt ein Vorschlag ^^


----------



## Sumpfling (6. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 06.01.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 06.01.2007 23:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 in 24 Stunden ? FRECHHEIT das ist eine glatte UNTERTREIBUNG !


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 06.01.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer doch


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 06.01.2007 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super wie großzügig doch einige Leute hier meinen Arsch verwetten


----------



## SebastianThoeing (7. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 07.01.2007 04:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 06.01.2007 23:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! Ist doch schön oder?  
Also gut, ihr wollt es nicht anders. Gebt mir ein wenig Zeit und ich werde mir was feines ausdenken! Allerdings müsst ihr dafür sorgen, dass das klappt. Schafft also Mitstreiter an, denn was für eine Schande wäre es denn, wenn wir es nicht schaffen?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 07.01.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 07.01.2007 04:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ALso ich bin dabei ^^
Bin ein Meister im spammen    
Wenn ich in der News lese: Sumpfling, Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schafft ihr 300? oder sowas werd ich lachen    
Was hälst du davon: Ein Wettbewerb (so 300) für alle anderen und einer (so 500) für Sumpfling und mich...
Sonst wirds ja unfair


----------



## SebastianThoeing (7. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 07.01.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ALso ich bin dabei ^^
> Bin ein Meister im spammen
> Wenn ich in der News lese: Sumpfling, Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schafft ihr 300? oder sowas werd ich lachen
> Was hälst du davon: Ein Wettbewerb (so 300) für alle anderen und einer (so 500) für Sumpfling und mich...
> Sonst wirds ja unfair



Spammen will ja keiner  Wenn dann soll das ja eine angeregte 300 Kommentare lange Diskussion werden. Spammen kann ja jeder.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 07.01.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 07.01.2007 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, sagen wir ich bin gut im produktiven Massennachrichten schreiben   
Wer hat denn jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (8. Januar 2007)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 07.01.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, sagen wir ich bin gut im produktiven Massennachrichten schreiben
> Wer hat denn jetzt gewonnen?



Das geb ich mit der neuen "Rekordversuch-News" bekannt  Ist am elegantesten.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 08.01.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 07.01.2007 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wann kommt die? oder bin ich bloß zu blöd


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 09.01.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 08.01.2007 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nene, "when its done"


----------

